#  > OVERIGE FORA >  > NEWBIES & STARTERSVRAGEN >  >  Techniek op school

## GOBO Drive-In

Als ik de berichten lees in de topic over een lichtinstallatie voor school denk ik dat er hier toch behoorlijk veel mensen zitten die 'de techniek' doen op een school (waarvan ik er ook één ben). Nu ben ik weleens benieuwd naar de apparatuur waarmee dan gewerkt wordt. De ene school heeft natuurlijk een veel groter budget dan de ander, doordat het aantal leerlingen verschilt. Zouden jullie een lijstje willen neerzetten met daarin (globaal) de apparatuur die jullie gebruiken op school? Vermeld ook even het aantal leerlingen.

Alvast bedankt... ik ben heel benieuwd. Als begin zet ik de lijst neer waar ik dan af en toe mee werk. Nu weet ik dat wij een grote school zijn (ca. 1400 lln.) en een uitgebreide set spullen hebben... wordt dus niet meteen jaloers.

Veenlanden College in mijdrecht:

geluid
- 3x sennheisser E-825 s microfoons
- 3x sennheisser richtmicroon (weet even geen typenr.)
- 2x shure condensatormicrofoons
- xlr kabels in vele verschillende maten, soorten en kwaliteiten (van zelfbouw tot neutrik)
- Spirit FX-16 mengtafel (voor het grote werk)
- Spirit folio notepad (voor het afspelen van een cd en bijv. een microfoon)
- sony cd-speler
- sony md-speler
- inkel 2x 300 watt eindtrap
- 2x bose 802 speaker
- bose controller
- vele verloopjes, stekkertjes en kabeltjes

licht
- 4x Griven spot 600/1000, 1000watt pc-spot
- 2x 1000watt pc-spot (onbekend merk)
- 6x griven spot 300/500, 500 watt pc-spot
- 6x par56 chrome
- 4x par64 zwart (110v. in serie)
- 4x floorspot/floodlight 1000 watt
- 4x Thomas 650 watt profielspot
- vele bouwlampen en dergelijk onhandelbaar spul
- barndoors voor de griven spots
- ca. 60 verschillende kleuren filters (Lee)
- 6x oude stationslamp, 100 watt, sfeerverlichting voor in de zaal
- 24 kanaals strong dimmerpack (10a per kanaal)
- strong nocturne 24, 24 kanaals analoge stuurtafel
- vele verlangkabels, verloopjes etc. in nog meer afmetingen.
- ophangsysteem aan het plafond (helaas maar 3,5 meter hoog)
- spiegelbol (50cm) + motor

diversen
- 1400 ansilumen lcd-projector/beamer (weet even geen merk..)
- projectiedoeken van 14m x 4.5m tot 2m x 1,5m
- 2x digitale camera
- computer om digitale beelden te bewerken, monteren etc..

dat was het ongeveer.. ik ben vast wel vergeten.. maar dat zal niet het belangrijkste zijn.

Nu jullie lijstjes!

Groeten, Jochem Pastoor

----------


## (m)IRON

Ok nu ik:

[u]Geluid:</u>
4x Yamaha S115IV top 15''
2x Yamaha de bijbehorende subs(type vergeten)18''
1x Yamaha mengtafel, oud model, 16 kanaals
8x Shure SM 58 + nog een boel Condensators
1x Draadloze Shure Sm 58 + ontvanger
1x Beltpack Mic.
1x Yamaha P5400
1x Dynacord S1200
1x Behringer X-over
2x Denon CD-speler
1x PC

[u]Licht:</u>
4x Magnum 575 HMI scans
24xPar 64
8x Par 56
+/-20 Theaterspots Coemar (500 en 100 watt)
1x Volgspot Coemar
Een hele bult filters
1x Dalton Dimmerpack
1x Pulsar Dimmerpack
2x Lite-puter Dimmerpack
1x Zero 88 Sirius Lichttafel
1x Pulsar Matrix lichttafeltje
1x Scancontroller

----------


## TB

Bij mij op school zitten 800 lln.  De gene die dit alles regelt is een beetje...jah..."appart" laat ik het zo maar zeggen(crazy dj en michiel weten wie ik bedoel)
Geluid:
2 hoffman toppies, 250 watt(zijn actief) 2x dc hoorn geloof ik en een 15"
2 dap cd-spelers<img src=icon_smile_dead.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_dead.gif border=0 align=middle>
1 mackie 1402-vlz pro

Voor groteren feesten worden er subs bij gehuurd.

Licht:
Gobomoon
spiegelbol van 50 cm + moter met daarop 4 par 36
derby
en 8 par 56 met controller e.d.

Dat was het wel zo beetje...ik vind het zelf rotzooi, maar goed is niet mijn geld

TB

----------


## michiel

Bram, je vergeet die paar mic's. Zelfs die hebben ze! En nog een Pievie CS800 + 2 vage pievie boxen en een oude Yamaha mengtafel. (word alleen niet meer gebruikt)



Groeten, michiel

----------


## crazydj16

En het zelfbouw project van 1 of andere hobbyscholier.. heeft ooit is spiekers gemaakt die ik met mn sony haaifaai speakers er nog wel uit"blaas".

Kortom, geen rotzooi daar....<img src=icon_smile_evil.gif border=0 align=middle>

grtz



-----------------------
konnie danse' darom  doek techniek
MSN: osseweye@bart.nl

----------


## Daan Hoffmans

> citaat:
> 2 hoffman toppies, 250 watt(zijn actief)



Jaja, het gaat al beter, de dubbel "f" hebben we. Nou de "s" nog aan het eind.........

<img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

M'n baas heeft EAW olé olé!

----------


## michiel

Daan, ben je er trots op??



Groeten, michiel

----------


## crazydj16

....wil je niet<img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>


grtz

-----------------------
konnie danse' darom  doek techniek
MSN: osseweye@bart.nl

----------


## TB

moet je niet zijn want het is rottezooi!!!

En ik moet er een gala mee draaien...snik snik

TB

----------


## Daan Hoffmans

jaja, weet het, het is kermistroep.....

M'n baas heeft EAW olé olé!

----------


## Remco vd Werff

Op mijn oude school, hingen in de aula 4 Tannoy speakers per kant. Geen idee wat het type nummer is, het waren iets van 12" coaxiale kasten. Dit ging best lekker voor de afmetingen van die kasten!

Voor (school)feesten werd er meestal dezelfde drive-in gehuurd en deze nam een half 850 setje met Carvers mee, natuurlijk was dit net even iets beter....

Groeten, Remco

----------


## Destiny

School: 1000 leerlingen (op die locatie alleen dan).

[u]Geluid:</u>
2x JBL Marquis MS125 15" top
2x JBL Marquis MS225 dubbel 15" sub
2x C-Audio amp
2x Bose monitoren
1x Inkel amp
1x Spirit FX-8 8 kanaals mixer
2x Sennheiser E-845 microfoon
2x Shure (type weet ik zo niet) draadloze mic
2x Sony cd-speler
1x Behringer Graphic EQ
1x Behringer Crossover

[u]Licht</u>
24x Theather spot (Merk + type weet ik niet)
1x B&R 2x12 kanaals lichtsturing (= kapot dus word MA 12/2 gehuurd)
2x B&R dimmerpack 6 kanaals

Verder word er meestal gewoon parren gehuurd of scans...




DJ Jip
MSN: destinygemert@hotmail.com

----------


## Techieguy

1000 leerlingen Werkplaats in Bilthoven::

Geluid:

6x SA Bluebox 600 W p/s (15" + Ribbon)
4x SA Monitor (15" + hoorn)
1x Soundcraft 800B 24/8/8
1x Dynamix Powermix2 9/4
5x SM-58
3x SM-57
1x 8/4 Multi 25M 
1x 8 Multi 15M
20x 10M XLR
20x 5M XLR
20x 1,5M XLR
2x Sony CD 
8x Mic statief (K&M)

(alle kabels zijn net nieuw en van zeer goede kwaliteit)

Licht::

1x Grossman TEMA 60 (wordt sirius 24)
2x ZERO88 BETAPACK II (6x 10A)
1x STRAND ACT 6 (6x 10A)
1x Electrosonic (6x 10A)

12x PAR 64 1kW
10x Fresnel 1Kw
2x Fresnel 650W
4x PC 650W
4x Profiel 1Kw (Nietenhammer)
4x Zoom Profiel 1Kw (STRAND)
1x Zoom Profiel 650W
2x 500W strobo
1x Rookblazertje
1x ALP-Lift Genie 9,4M werkhoogte

Bij de grotere voorstellingen staat er altijd een Statuscue en bij feesten huren we altijd een flinke bulk truss voor n groundsupportje en movitecs of mac's of intella's (OUD maar wel leuk) Kwa geluid meestal 4kW aan sub erbij en een LAB 1200c voor de monitors...

----------


## Remco vd Werff

Haha daar zijn de oude BB weer, zijn het de nieuwe kasten met neodynium drivers of gewoon de oude??

Wanneer er een feest is he, dan zetten jullie er alleen subs onder, filter je die BB dan hoger af, of laat je die gewoon fullrange???

Groeten, Remco

----------


## Techieguy

Uiteraart filteren we de BB's dan:: komt het mid/laag veel beter uit en gaan ze wat minder snel over hun nek.

btw. het zijn gewoon de ouwe, ze zijn zelfs ui '87/'88 en ze komen bij Heuvelman vandaan en die hebben ze omgebouwd: versterkers zitten nu apart in 19" rack.

----------


## Remco vd Werff

Zo vanzelfsprekend is dit niet hoor. De BB is eigenlijk bedoeld voor puur fullrange en de 15" die erin zit, is dan ook soepel opgehangen.
Wanneer je deze dan gaat affilteren krijgt hij minder laag voor zijn kiezen, en zet je ze dus harder, echter die 15" is geen mid speaker, waardoor dit ook niet echt goede resultaten opleverd. Er werden/worden dan ook geen standaard configuraties door SA geleverd waarbij de BB als mid-hoog kast dient. Dan moet je gewoon de Champ of Performer gebruiken.

Natuurlijk zal het wel gaan, echter er wordt aangeraden om of de BB fullrange te laten en de subs dus als pure aanvulling te zien, of er een andere 15"er in te zetten die ook meer voor mid is.

Groeten, Remco

----------


## Techieguy

Maar toch... ik heb t vrij lang uitgeprobeert en het klinkt lekkerder zo... Ik merk zowieso dat als je de BB als Full range gebruikt de versterkers vrij snel gaan clippen op t laag omdat je gewoon veel laag erbij draait op de EQ: voor kleine feestjes (tot 250/300) is het wel te doen hoor, maar feesten gaan bij ons tot de 600/700 man... Bij rock bands is het al helemaal geen doen: dan is apart sublaag echt een must!!

----------


## DeMennooos

Zegge dit is het licht forum. Dat geklets over die blauwe dozen hoort in het geluidsforum thuis....

Greetz,

De Mennooo's

http://www.licht.nl/forum/pop_profil...display&id=146 
Voor het profiel en de sites <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

----------


## Remco vd Werff

Haha Menno ik wilde net zeggen dat het geluid doordringt tot het lichtgedeelte, maar toch niet<img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

maare topic: Techniek op school, en gelukkig is er ook geluidstechniek  op een school...

Groeten, Remco

----------


## Techieguy

oops je hebt gelijk  :Smile:  we houden erover op  :Smile:

----------


## GOBO Drive-In

He jongens,

De topic is al aardig wat groter geworden.... Even een updateje van mijn kant. We zijn nu overgegaan op DMX; nieuwe tafel (zero 88 ?alcora?) + DMX-decoder. Hierdoor hebben we minder kabels nodig en kunnen we de tafel overal in de zaal kwijt... Makkelijk als je eens niet helemaal achterin wilt zitten als er maar 50 mensen zitten  :Smile: 

Dit was hem wel weer...

Groeten, 
Jochem Pastoor
GOBO Licht & Geluid

----------


## pieterjan

bij mij op school hebben ze helemaal niks iedere keer als er wat is moet ik het regelen kan ik weer wat gaan huren of met me eigen setje komen aan draven

pieter-jan jochems
jochems drive in shows

----------


## Niek...

Ik snap mijn ex-school niet: eerst hingen er onbekende boxen met een beneden-gemiddelde kwaliteit en eigen schoolfeesten, nu hangen er 4 GAE (eerste keer dat ik die op het forum hoor) 12" kasten (volgens mij, weet type zo niet) en hebben ze de schoolfeesten afgeschaft!

Snap jij het snap ik het?!

Wat er nu hangt:

[u]Geluid:</u>
* 4 x GAE fullrange kasten
* 2 x SA 900 B amps (toen althans wel...)
* 2 x Technics cd-spelers
* pro-audio (??) mixer

[u]Licht:</u>
* 12 x par 64
* 10 x theaterspot
* scans (huren)
* MA 12/2

Plus minus 1500 leerlingen op deze locatie, 3000 totaal

Greetz Niek

----------


## Techieguy

We hebben over 2 weken de jaarlijkse dans uitvoering bij ons op school, is moderne dans, maar wel van een hoger niveau dan streetdance  :Smile: 

Ik heb dan 6 intellabeams en 6 mac 300's hangen en 12 Par 64's 1Kw en nog een zooitje theaterspots...

Wel leuk voor n schoolvoorstellinkje dacht ik zo <img src=icon_smile_cool.gif border=0 align=middle>

Ow ja:: sturing is een StatusCue en ik heb dr ook nog een hazer bij...

----------


## ledje

leuk...
ik doe ook op mijn school een school-voorstelling..
ik gebruik daar 12*mac250, 6*6-barr, 4*ACL-set, 4*blinder, 2 rookdozen, Avolites Pearl 2000, berg truss


greetzzzz

----------


## Techieguy

Had ik ook kunnen doen... 12x mac 250... maar zou duurder worden en ik wilde graag kleurenmengers erin hebben...

Btw.. hoe groot is jullie podium?? Of is het gewoon in een gymzaal?

----------


## Techieguy

Ik zal foto's posten als de show geweest is... Maak ik ook meteen ff wat foto's van equipment en de zaal..

----------


## ledje

ons podium is 20 bij 10....en 1.22m hoog... ( in een sporthal )
voor het front licht gebruiken we daar bij het andere licht..... 8 2kw theaterspots.. 2 volgspots..


greetzzzz

----------


## Techieguy

Hehe... Ons podium is "ietsiepietsie kleiner"... We hebben eigenlijk een soort van theater/aula op school met een podium van 8 meter diep en een toneel opening van 6,5 meter breed en 3,5 meter hoog... Verder wel een leuke trekkenwand en een zaalbrug voor frontlicht... 

Wat voor n voorstelling is dat wat je gaat doen??

----------


## ledje

een dansvoorstelling..... wij hangen daar 4 trussen van 20 meter in ( 60 cm )

greetzzz

----------


## splash

dit is een gedeelte van de spullen die wij op school hebben

+/- 1600 leerlingen

geluid

A&H gl 2200 mixer 32kanaals
A&H 12kanaals (oude mixer, ben type ff vergeten)
Spirit Folio F1
2x sony md
3 cd spelers
1x sa versterker (900 series)
1x versterke turbomix
1x lexicon effectapparaat
1x behringer shark
verschillende zelfbouw versterkers (waarvan de helft kapot)
3x shure sm58
2x shure beta58
4x kromme mic. statieven (aan vervanging toe)
1x shure condensator
2x akg condensator
5x zeck d.a.i.s.y. microfoon zenders (direct onder de microfoon te klikken)
verschillende zelfbouwluidsprekers

Licht

1x E:Cue Nano
1x zero88 elara
5x zero88 rackmaster 660
1x zero88 rackmaster 620 (omgebouwd tot dmx)
1x demux 32 kanalen
2x martin pro 812
1x botex scancontroller
20x par64 
2x pipo
16x spots ADB 500 en 1000 watt
1x volgspot 1000watt
4x par36 puntspot
1x spiegelbol 50 cm
1x showtec gobo-moon
4x afsnijder
diverse zelfbouw lichtsturingen (bouwpakket) en lichtbakken
diverse zelfbouw lichteffecten



*edit:  update 20/6/2004*

----------


## pieterjan

hallo allemaal,

Niet om het een of ander maar hoe hebben jullie dat voor elkaar gekregen al dat spul op school. bij ons hebben ze helemaal niks behalve de radio in de kantine.

-----------------------
Met Vriendlijke Groet..

Pieter-Jan Jochems
jochems licht & geluid

----------


## LJ iwi

hmm, ik zal ook eens een mooi lijstje maken. In ieder geval kilometers kabels met van alle soorten die je maar kan bedenken om alles aan te sluiten. En pieterjan, hoe doen ze dat dan bij jullie met toneelvoorstellingen en schoolfeesten?

Waarom vroeg opstaan, als je ook laat naar bed kunt gaan?

----------


## dj_lucv

Bij ons op school hebben ze een 6 u flightcaseje op wielen met een mixer een cd-speler en wat mic. aansluitingen erin. That's it die kunnen ze in de algemen ruimtes op school zo inpluggen en dan komt de muziek via de (jawel!) Philips speakertjes in het plafon. Ze hebben natuurlijk geen subs...

Aan licht hebben ze allen de standaard TL balkies. Als er een feest is komt er een DJ met een community setje, 2 technics SL1200, een denon cd-spelertje en een stel scannertjes en wat basislicht.

----------


## Freddie

Wij hebben een culturele school, en bij al die voorstellingen hebben ze licht en geluid nodig. Dus hier maar een lijstje wat we zoal hebben om mee te spelen in de vrije uurtjes.
Omdat ik het hier allemaal al eens heb opgenoemd, ga ik het niet nog een keer doen. Voor de mensen die nog eens willen kijken, foto's staan hier http://members.lycos.nl/olliebolleneten.
De lacoustic set en de scans, rookmachine, dj spul, waren bijgehuurd, de rest is van de school zelf. 

Voor mensen die langer op het forum zitten, herrineren misschien nog wel ergens een post van 2 epak dimmers en de maxim. Op die school zit ik nog steeds. Zal met het beginfeest wel weer eens foto's maken.

----------


## splash

een culturele school??

wat moet ik me daar precies bij voorstellen?

----------


## Max

Wij hebben ook een grote show (ca. 1650 leerlingen)
maar toch is het licht/geluid prut !

we hebben twee sets ...

set 1:
Samson powered Mixer
2* Wharfedale evp-10 (waar amper geluid uit komt ...) [V]
2* boxstatief van JB-systems
1* Pioneer Pd-107 cd-speler
1* Microfoon van een vaag merk 

Set 2:
geen boxen, deze set wordt voornamelijk in alua gebruikt ...
er hangen 4 oude Bose boxen in de aula, anagestuurd door ene Inkel versterker
verder bestaat deze set ook uit ene Powered mixer, cd-speler, draadloze microfoon, en wat prutjes ...

het licht:
4 oude blinders [xx(][xx(]
4 oude theater spots [xx(][xx(]

Tijd voor investeringen dus, 
als ik zie wat sommige scholen hebben [:0]

Maar onze school doet de schoolfeesten niet zelf, huren ze meestal ene andere grote drive-in voor in ...

----------


## lightfreak

op onze school hebben we genoeg spullen onderandere een eaw geluidset met carver versterkers 7 intelbeams met een hog 500 we een hoop parren theaterspots 2 studio camara,s 3 schouder camera,s 4 beamers en een regie gedeelte

----------


## jurjen_barel

Ik zit ook in de tc (technische commissie) maar ik zit op een hele kleine school (650 lln) dus hebben wij bijna nix.

- 2 passieve basspeakers
- 2 passieve fullrangespeakers 2-weg
- 2 passieve fullrangespeakers 3-weg
- oude Peavey CS-800 versterker
- CPA HDJ-5000 dubbelle cd-speler die vrijwel niet meer werkt
- 2x American DJ Pro DJ CD-Speler
- SkyTec Pro 250 mixer die al bij aankoop gebreken had
- 4x PAR64 500W
- 6x prehistorische PAR56
- 4x CCT Minuette
- 2 volgspots merkloos
- 4-kanaals floodlight Showtec
- 2x 15 bands stereo grafische EQ (worden nooit gebruikt)
- LitePuter CX-5 scantafel voor de dimmerpacks [xx(]
- 2x Botex DPX-620 dimmer
- kleurenfilters (stuk of 6 verschillende kleuren op voorraad)
- 2 oude powerdrive statieven
- M.A.R.L.I.S. actieve geluidsset (tip: niet kopen)
- 4x Mipro draadloze rever-setjes
- 2x SOHO draadloze handheld microfoons
- 7 richtmicrofoons
- 2x draadgebonden AKG dynamische mics
- 2x Shure sm58 Beta
- een losse dynamische mic uit de prehistorie &lt;merkloos&gt;


Musical-afdeling:
- 2x Zero88 Betapack 2 (nja, eerder een kopie van een goedkoper merk)
- Zero88 Alcora
- 8x LDR pc's
- 4x LDR fresnels
- 2x CCT Freedom profielen
- 4x 3-kanaals floodlight
- Behringer Eurodesk MX 2442 mengtafel
- 2 Powerdrive wind-up statieven met T6-bars met 16p harting
- diverse multikabels en snakes voor zowel audio als 230

&lt;laatst bijgewerkt in juni 2005&gt;

----------


## Freddie

> citaat:_Geplaatst door splash_
> 
> een culturele school??
> 
> wat moet ik me daar precies bij voorstellen?



een school waar ze toneelvoorstellingen hebben, een proffesioneel Open Podium, een theater achtige europese uitwisseling, concerten(van die saaie), feesten, en alles wat met dit soort culturele dingen te maken hebben. Zijn zo ong. 2x in de maand aan het werk ervoor
Maar het is altijd wel reuze gezllig

----------


## Koszmo

Hey hey,

aan het eind van het vorig schooljaar is er een heel groot theater aan de school vastbebouwt (enigiste school in Nederland met zoiets) de school heeft ongeveer 1500 leerlingen gloof ik... ik heb vorig jaar al aardig met de dingen mogen spelen maar volgend jaar word het pas echt feest! [ :Stick Out Tongue: ]  omdat het jaar nog niet begonnen is weet ik niet uit mijn hoofd wat we allemaal hebben staan
Even uit mijn hoofd:
(iets van 8x) sm 58
10 (?) x micstands
midas venice 240
2 x DI behringer
2 x sm 58 wireless
etc express 24/48
16 multiparren
hele zooi profielspotjes
volgspot (onbekend)

dit is maar een klein gedeelte van wat we hebben, binnenkort plaats ik de hele lijst wel.

nog ff fotootje:
http://www.dalton-dordrecht.nl/images/theater.jpg &gt;&gt; gespannen ouder in het theater (valt weing op te zien, zal binnenkort ook nog wel wat fotootjes schieten)  :Wink: 

groeten!

Koszmo

----------


## partyfish

Zal ook maar eens een lijstje dumpen aangezien wij net nieuwe apparatuur hebben op school. +/- 1500 leerlingen

4x Audio performance 10" top
2x Ev actieve sub (sb750?)
Yamaha O1v + Behringer Mx serie (de grootste)
4x Ev Sx300 + S1200 voor monitoren
Chevin 1500 voor Audio performance topjes
6 r<s>o</s>de richt microfoons voor toneel
draadloze sennheiser set + stuk of 4 vaste Sennheisers

Erg leuk setje al zeg ik het zelf (gaat ook behoorlijk hard[8D])

Dan heb licht (wat nog niet vernieuwd is...)
8x 1000 par 64
6x 500 fressnel spot
12 kanaals analoog dimmerpack van IES(?)
analoog stuurtafeltje (= rukding) van het zelfde merk

Als we dus voor het zelfde budget licht aan mogen schaffen dan als we voor geluid hebben gedaan zit het wel goed!!!

Groeten, Maarten

----------


## movergaauw

24* par 56
4* fresnels
8* multidim
1* 48 kanaals lichtsturing (SSHOWTEC, we wilden eerst lightco systeem, maar viel buiten budget)
1* volgspot opstatief
4* TL buis (?
1* rookmachine
2* Licht effect dancing cirvle en derby
1* steiger
kleuren filters en kabels voor alles
Heel nieuw behringer systeem geluid is in bestelling.
4* sennheiser oude supermicrofoon
staandaards zat
1* MD recorder
3* beamer
* tig computers (nieuwe)
NU nog peavey menger + versterker 12 kanaals 
2* monitor speakers
2* zaal speakers
1* kubike meter bastversterker (gitaar)
en nog een hele tering zooi bouwlampen en dat soort shit.
en natuurlijk digitale en gewone video cameras
video bewerking shit enzo

binnekort scans of mhs

ongeveer 600 leerlingen

Dit vind ik van showtec een kut systeem
we hadden een plan gemaakt met lightco

Alles aan truss in zaal of aan buizen boven podium

----------


## fredjuhh

Op de mavo hadden we een paar leraren die een bandje hadden, samen met 8x par 64 was dat het eigenlijk wel. Nu doe ik electrotechniek, en ook daar is verrekte weinig , namelijk 3x par, die hangen in de aula aan het plafond. Er worden ook nooit feesten op school gehouden ofzo. Nee, dan deed de school waar ik in de brugklas heb gezeten het beter, daar huren ze altijd een flinke instalatie in. En op de mavo doe ik nu de brugklasfeesten, de jaren daarna gaan ze namelijk naar een afgehuurde disco.

----------


## Zinzi

ik zit op het SSgN in nijmegen 
wat licht betreft hebben we:
36x Par 64 1000Watt
25x Par 56  300 Watt
8x PC 500 Watt
8x profielspot 1000 Watt (Niethammer) 
2x 18 kanaals dimmerpacks (1 met 18x 2.5kW) (en 1 met 10x2.5kw en 8x 4kW)

1x 6kanaalsdimmer 2,5kw per kanaal
1x 24 kanaals zero 88 tafeltje
1x 12 kanaals zero 88 tafeltje
1x 48 kanaals oude tafel 
nog wat bouwlampen en blinders

en krachtstroom- multi- stuurstoom- en 220- kabels om alles aan te sluiten

----------


## LJ_jacob

ik mag wegens veiligheid geen adres vrijgeven maar op onze inventarisatielijst staat het volgende:
Geluid:
-Soundcraft delta SR
-2 geluidskasten met o.a. sony minidiscspeler, cd speler, yamaha rev-(7??), yamaha 2x 31-bands eq, 4 senheiser ew-500 ontvangers+beltpacks+handmics, behringer ULTRA-CURVE PRO DSP8024, power-distributor+lampies :Smile: , en nog wat laatjes, cd houders enz. . 
- 2x tannoy lynx
- 2x tannoy lion
- 2x mackie srm-450
- 2x yamaha monitoren
- 2x andere kleine zelfbouw dinge
- 2x yamaha versterker(kweet zo snel het typenummer niet==&gt;250 watt@8 ohm)
- 2x yamaha versterker(idem maar dan 150 watt @ 8 ohm)
- 7 akg-mics
- 2 shure sm 58's
- 4x senheiser richtpijpjes
- 2x (piano mics??) van crest
- en nog wat oude dingen. . . 

Licht:
- Strand GSX kaleidoscope lichtafel
- 3x strand Act-6 dimmerpacks
- 8x strand-tempus 6 kanaals packs
- 2x zwaardere tempus packs vvoor de horizonbakken
- 12 zweedse scrollers+voeding (:$:$:$:$)
- 26 par-64 met mfl lampen(verschillende andere bundelbreedtes op voorraad)
- 20 cct 1kw pc-ers
- 2 ADB 1kw pc-ers
- 4x cct 1kw fresnell
- 2x ADB 1kw fresnell
- 2x svoboda(jawel  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: )
- 4x 4-coda's(onderaand e horizon)
- 23 horizonbakken(20 1-kw units, 3 750 watt units)
- 30 pipo's  :Smile: 
- 6 blacklights
- 2 coemar 2-kw volgspots
- 10 strand t-spots(6 t-84, 4 t-64)
- 2 cct two-five profielspots
- en nog wat oude toverli's (!!! let op toverli's zijn onveilig, ze hebben geen aarde!!!) 

Overig: 
- TE veel doeken(poten, friesen, horizin, gaas,tussendoek, voordoek enz. . .
- 32 stakebrand-trekken 
- 3100 ansi-lumen beamer
- ook veels te veel kabels(maar we komen wel telkens te kort:P) canfort, draka, neutrik enz. . . mennekes enz.
- bomtank (jawel pyro:P:P)+detonator
- rosco 1500 rookdoos
en een 3x 80-amp hoofdvoeding :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## BAJ productions

ik ben heel snel klaar:
stuk of 8 luidsprekers in het dak en een klein versterkertje der achter en jawel een draadloze mic ( snap nie dat ze van dat geld niet iets beter kochten maar ja)
feesten die zijn er nie ( als ze der wel waren dan met kristelijke muziek of wel ***** is goed ollee.)
dit is een techniese school in barneveld 
dus klote

groetjes bas

ho vergeet bijna de verlichting TL
en het orgel twee sonny HIFI boxen die je achter in nie hoord
o kabels in alle soorten en maten vermoed wel 100 KM ( incl. kabels zonder sterkers electro lok. )

----------


## MeElmo

pipo's zijn ouwe profielspotje.... mooi groen.... bol koppie... geweldige dingen.. gebruik ze soms bij moderne dans...... helaas worden ze niet meer gemaakt. dus wees er zuinig op..

----------


## vic

Ja dat doen we zeker alleen zouden die koekblikken wel weg moge. We gebruiken ze geluukig alleen maar bij het inloop licht en de lampen die er ingaan zijn ook nog onwijs duur dus daar ben ik niet weg van
 greetz 
        vic

----------


## Iko

Ook maar eens een lijstje plaatsen:

Geluid: 
4x Martin Audio ICT300 topjes
2x Martin Audio ICT600 subs
1x Rackje crest tour serie
1x Mackie 24-4
1x Fx rackje, ultracurve, yamaha galmbak, compressor etc...
Lading mic's beta sm58's, scheerapparaten, sennheiser drumkit etc..
Nog wat kleine behringer tafeltjes
MD spelers, CD speler, DAT recoder
en natuurlijk nog veel oude rommel...

Licht:
Lading 1kwers 500watters en bouwlampen
6x Botex dimmers
wazige lichttafel
volgspot
en nog wat overige rommel


Greetzz Iko

----------


## speakerfreak

eerste dagje school :Big Grin: jeej, pfff word nmakkelijk zeg, maar goed, 

4x MHs
berg parren
zooi profieltjes
2 beamers
veel camera zooi
monitoren van peavey
topkastjes van adj

de rest moet ik nog achterkomen :Big Grin:  :Wink:

----------


## ronny

heel gemakkelijk: bij ons op school hangt niets op een omroepinstallatie na. :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## Harmen

owkeej nog n lijstje :

12 freshnell spots (650 watt)
8 pc's (ook 650 wat)
showtec scenesetter 24

----------


## timescape

> citaat:_Geplaatst door movergaauw_
> 
> 1* 48 kanaals lichtsturing (SSHOWTEC, we wilden eerst lightco systeem, maar viel buiten budget)
> ......
> Heel nieuw behringer systeem geluid is in bestelling.
> ......
> NU nog peavey menger + versterker 12 kanaals 
> ......
> binnekort scans of mhs
> ...



uhuh....
Schaam je niet voor wat je gebruikt...

----------


## splash

we hebben er sinds vandaag "echte" parcans bij. Deze gaan onze oude antieke vierkante par-behuizingen vervangen (De oude rotten in het vak kennen ze mischien nog..). Ze zijn 2de hands en sommige zijn een beetje gedeukt, maar voor 10,- per stuk kan je ze natuurlijk niet laten liggen. Lampen hoeven we er niet bij te kopen, want die kunnen we uit de oude behuizingen halen.

Ook hebben we sinds kort neutrik-tasker mic kabels  :Big Grin: . in eerste instantie waren er budget pluggen gekocht (merk: stagg), maar het was zonde om de tasker-kabel daarvoor te misbruiken.(vond ik tenminste) Daarom heb ik die budgetpluggen op andere dingen gezet (kabel van pc naar versterker enzo, en ons low budget communicatie systeem (de neutrik pluggen die daar op zaten waren in totaal meer waard dan de microfoons en headsets [ :Embarrassment: )]). 
Die female budgetpluggen hebben trouwens zo'n tulp/jack stijl trekonlasting hebben? je weet wel, zo'n metalen beugeltje dat je er omheen moet buigen. Wij (de geluidsmensen) waren in eerste instantie tegen de aanschaf van die dingen, maar zij (de lichtmensen) hebben het er toch doorheen weten te krijgen.

----------


## Bram Duin

hey

Hier heb je het lijstje van mijn oude school, de Heemgaard in A
peldoorn.(1500 lln)

Geluid:
boxenset van hk audio
8 monitoren van hk audio
een allen en heulth gl 2200 mentafel met meterbrug in flightcase met md+cd+tape recorder, ook noglexicon en een tc m one en andere effecten.
8 sennheiser e845 microfoons
2 sennheiser handheld
2 sennheiser draadlose dasspeld microfoons(alles met eigen zender)
en een set drummicrofoons bestaande uit e604 en e602 microfoons.
verder nog een aantal richtpijpjes
dit is het geluid ongeveer maar kan best wat zijn vergeten.

licht:
een trussconstructie van een vierkant met 2 dwarsbalken, met elektrische takels.
1 trussconstructie met handtakels
24 par-64 1kw
12 theaterfresneel spots 1kw met stelknopen voor mogelijk tot stellen vanaf de grond
2 selecon profile spots
15 1kw pc spots
6 500w pc spots
alles bestuurd door een ma lightcommander 48/6 en een ma dimmerrack 48 kanaals met aansluitingen in het podium

in het muzieklokaal hangen ook buizen voor de oude spots 1kw pc's+500 pc's hiervor hangt er een liteputer dimerpack+paneel

al met al best leuk dacht ik

Bram Duin

----------


## rinus bakker

Nou Bram,
dat is zeker geen kattepis!

Rijke school in elk geval.
Heb je wat meer info over die electrische takels en die trussconstructies
(merk, type, afmetingen, belastbaarheid enz).
En begrijp ik dat jullie ook nog eens een aparte truss op handtakels hebben?
Wordt die dan 'mobiel' ingezet terwijl die andere aan de electrische takels op een vaste plaats boven het podium hangt?
Mijn natte vinger over wat jullie spots wegen:
24 x par64 = 100 kg
12 fresnels = 100 kg
2 profiels = 20 kg
15 PC 1kW's = 125 kg
6 PC 500W's = 18 kg
met kabels en truss erbij zit je toch al gauw aan een halve ton (500kg) aan zooi boven je hoofd.....
Is er ook iemand van de school die verantwoordelijkheid draagt voor deze apparatuur en het gebruik, montage demontage enz. ervan?

----------


## jurjen_barel

> citaat:we hebben er sinds vandaag "echte" parcans bij. Deze gaan onze oude antieke vierkante par-behuizingen vervangen (De oude rotten in het vak kennen ze mischien nog..). Ze zijn 2de hands en sommige zijn een beetje gedeukt, maar voor 10,- per stuk kan je ze natuurlijk niet laten liggen. Lampen hoeven we er niet bij te kopen, want die kunnen we uit de oude behuizingen halen.



Whahahahahahahahaha.........!!!!
LOL
En ik d8 nog wel da die vreselijke par 56 cans van onze Technische Commissie zelfbouw waren...!!![^]

----------


## Bram Duin

he rinus

Volgens mij waren de takels van cm lodestar. De elektrische takels hadden elk volgens mij een maximum last van 1ton. De handtakels elk 500kg. Deze takels en truss hangen boven de achterkant van het podium. Hier hangen 2 6-bar's par-64 aan en 6 losse par-64. In de andere truss hangen ook nog 2 6-bars. verder hangen er in de truss een aantal verdeelboxen.
Ik heb verder geen idee wij er verantwoordelijk voor is, ik denk de muziekdocenten. 

Bram Duin

----------


## splash

> citaat:_Geplaatst door jurjen_barel_
> Whahahahahahahahaha.........!!!!
> LOL
> En ik d8 nog wel da die vreselijke par 56 cans van onze Technische Commissie zelfbouw waren...!!![^]



Hebben ze bij jou op school dan ook van die lelijke zwarte blokkendozen?? Wat een schroot is dat. Alleen jammer dat het bedrijf waar we die nieuwe parren vandaan hebben ( het zijn trouwens blikkies van James Thomas eng.) er nog maar 12 had liggen, anders hadden we ze allemaal kunnen vervangen.

----------


## RL sound

Kan het zijn, Jochem, dat de school waar jij techniek leverd ook eens per jaar samenwerkt met een geluidsbedrijf uit het noorden?

----------


## wz productions corijn

sinds de zomer nieuw setje tgv nieuwbouw:
840 lln:

geluid:
-Dynacord sub/top en amp (1,6kW)
-Allen&Heath GL2200 mixer (24ch)
-Phonic (weetnaamniet) 8/4 mixer
-DBX 1231 equalizer
-TCE M300 effect
-oud Yamaha effect
-zo'n Numark pitch cd speler ding
-4x HK Powerworks monitor
-5x SM58
-6x DI box
-6x Shure overhead (type vergeten)
-24/4 multikabel

licht:
-16x par56 (long)
-2x griven theater 1000W
-2x griven theater 500W
-6m truss op statieven
-2 statieven voor theaters
-6x Showtec Cyclone scannertjes :S (2 lampen na 5 uur al kapot  :Frown:  )
-6x St Jumbostrobe 1500W
-1x St Splash Moonset
-1x St Cyberbeam
-4x St Blacklight XL
-4x St MultiDim
-1x St Scanmaster II
-1x St Showmaster 24
-1x Antari Fazer 700W

en al dat geShowtec vanwege het geld :'-(

----------


## koenzie

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Robert_
> 
> 1500 leerlingen of zo..
> 
> 4 JBL eon's (15")
> 
> Soundcraft 16 kanaals tafeltje, 4 uit, inserts en alles erop
> 
> 4 sm58's
> ...



Ik gok dat dit de Robert is waarmee in L&G gedaan het op "onze" school.
Ik ben er inmiddels vanaf (samen met Robert)
Kan wel nog wat toevoegen :
- Spiegelbol
- 4 x Blacklight TL
- 1500 watt Strobe (analoog)
- Mini fogger
- Lompe Beamer
- Veel videoedit spul

Als dit niet "onze" Robert is dan lijkt deze set wel erg veel op de "onze".


ps. school is Eckart College in Eindhoven (ook met eigen "theaterzaal")


edit: Het is DE Robert  :Big Grin:  was niet ingelogd dus kon zijn profiel niet zien, nu wel

----------


## jurjen_barel

> citaat:_Geplaatst door splash_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				citaat:_Geplaatst door jurjen_barel_
> ...



Ja, volgens mij hebben we het over dezelfde lampen. Rotspul...
Ik maak bij het gala nog wel een keer foto's om te kijke of het echt zo is... 9 januari is het gala, dus tegen die tijd...

----------


## BlackenWhite

Wij zijn een school met 300 leerlingen en wij hebben alleen maar 4 x rcf hangen en 6 balken met par64 het leven is simpel leef met vlag en wimpel

----------


## jurjen_barel

> citaat:_Geplaatst door BlackenWhite_
> Wij zijn een school met 300 leerlingen en wij hebben alleen maar 4 x rcf hangen en 6 balken met par64 het leven is simpel leef met vlag en wimpel



6 T-bars??? School met 300 ll-en??? Wij hebben het dubbele aantal ll-en en veel minder apparatuur!

----------


## BlackenWhite

o sorry typfoutje 4 balken met par 64

----------


## DJoost

Wij hebben voor ong. 600 lln. :

Geluid:
4x Voice Systems 300w speakertjes
1x Dateq MAC5
3x Peavey monitor actief 15"
4x Peavey top 15"
2x Peavey sub 15"
2x Dynacord full range 15"
1x Phonic versterker 2x1,000w 2ohm
1x Dynacord versterker 2x250w 4ohm
3x sennheiser e845 mic.
1x Speakon via plafond(alle kabels weg :Smile: )
2x sennheiser EW100 w'less mic
2x shure sm58
4x Beyerdynamic overhead mic
1x Soundcraft M12
1x Behringer mengpaneeltje
1x dubbele 31-bands EQ
1x dap stagewheel 16 in 4 uit
1x numark mixer dm2000x
1x numark cdn32-s
2x Technics SL1200 MkII

Licht
1x zero88 chilli dimmerpack 24 x 16A
1x showtec multiswitch
1x showtec showmaster 24
1x showtec light-8
4x showtec breakout 6x schuko
8x fresnel *onbekend merk*
2x derby
1x stage line effect
1x prisma effect
1x moonflower
1x goboprojector
2x strobo 1500w
1x UFO (UNIEK!!)

14x PAR 56 long *onbekend merk*
1x Multicolor DMX Lichtslang 40 mtr.
1x Schuimmachine
2x Showtrap/blinder
2x Spiegelbol 40cm
4x Pinspot + Kleurenwiel
1x Spiegelcilinder
1x MEGA VU-meter
3x 3-fasen lichtbakken voor decoratie
6x Blacklight TL's
15x Gele Deco TL
3x Lichtslang 9 mtr.
1x 3-Kanaals DMX Systeemplafond-spots
1x 4,8 kW systeem-podiumlicht
1x gordijnverlichting (9 spots)
2x truss 3mtr
1x truss 2mtr
een hoop G-haken en safety's
sinds vorige week geen rookmachine meer :Frown:  
[edit] voor schoolfeest van 5-7-'05 een Jem ZR-33 Hi-Mass geleend... We zijn tevreden :Big Grin: [/edit]

divers
1x Grote beamer + groot scherm
1x video kist met dvd + video in 3d surround
verder veel kabels :Big Grin:

----------


## keenoncoolstuff

> citaat:_Geplaatst door FiëstaLj_
> 
> Veel licht voor een school
> op mijn oude school hadden ze ook 1500 leerlingen 
> 
> zelfbouw 12 kanaals lichttafel
> 2 (hele oude) strand 6 kanaals dimmers (2A per kanaal)
> 4 pipo's 
> 2 freshnels
> 6 bouwlampen en een stapel par 38's



Was dat BC Broekhin in Roermond?
Dan vergeet je die PAR56's in die ufo-behuizingen die boven het portaal vastgeschroefd zaten  :Big Grin: 
Heb daar namelijk ook nog techniek gedaan, tot en met de vastenactieshow '93.

----------


## William

lijst is inmiddels niet actueel meer

----------


## rene.derksen

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Destiny_
> 
> School: 1200 leerlingen (op die locatie alleen dan).
> 
> [u]Geluid:</u>
> 2x JBL Marquis MS125 15" top
> 2x JBL Marquis MS225 dubbel 15" sub
> 2x C-Audio amp
> 2x Bose monitoren
> ...



Heb even aangepast wat er zoal is verandert aan onze schoolset, alles in rood zijn mijn veranderingen... Tegenwoordig ben ik dus van de techniek en danwel het licht, vandaar dat er het een en ander niet kan kloppen aan het geluid.

----------


## Imperator

Zo, nu deze topic een schop van hier tot tokyo heeft gekregen zal ik ook maar een lijstje geven:

ongeveer 1300 leerlingen.

Geluidset 1:
- 2x JB-systems Vibe-30 650 watt.
- 2x Dap subs (1000 watt, weet type niet)
- 1x JB C-800 Amp
- 1x JB C-650 Amp
- 1x Behringer X-over (weet tpye niet)
- 1x Numark CND-22 cd speler
- 1x Spirit LX7 24 kanaals mengtafel
- 3x Shure SM-58 draadloze mics (oude)
- 5x Overhead mics (Shure, dacht ik)
- 12x richtmics (Shure)
- 3x AKG zangmicrofoons
- een enorme berg goede en minder goede mic standaards
- 4 hoogbejaarde Monitorspeakers
- gigantische berg goede en minder goede kabels (veel zelf maak; bezig met uitzoeken)
- 1x 16/3 kanaals multi (install)
- 1x 12/2 kanaals multi (los; 15 meter ofzo)
- 1x 12 kanaals multi (los, 5 meter)
- 2x 6-kanaals "multi" (van install multi naar mixer)


Hierbij komen binnenkort nog 4 (sennheiser?) draad microfoontjes met zenders, voor onze komende musical (Hair, schoolversie)

Geluidset 2:
2x Peavey tops (350 watt rms)
2x subs (merkloos?)
1x Peavey amp.
1x X-over

Deze set is al dusdanig oud dat hij nog zelden serieus gebruikt wordt en al helemaal niet op feesten. Omdat de set nog redelijk goed is wle voor presentaties enzo (zonder de subs).


Licht:
18x par 56 (300 watt) (8 in losse set)
4x Par 64 (1000 watt) (2 in losse set)
2x 6-kanaals dimmers 
1x Liteputter cx-12 tafeltje
1x Geni FL-1800D mx2 strobe (DMX versie)
2x volgspot (1000 watt)
4x par 36
2x zeer oude botex analoge dimmers
4x floods (4x 500 watt p/s)
1x 4.5 meter truss (triangle + windups)

Tja, dat was het wel ogneveer.

Hierbij hebben we nog de gebruikelijke dingen als kleurenfilters etc.

Grt. Pim

----------


## dj bobo

BFC maastticht (1400 ll)

Het meeste wordt ingehuurd bij Jos Essers (lanaken) bij grote dingen zoals disco's muziek avonden etc. Het onderstaande wordt alleen voor kleine dingen gebruikt, zoals filmavonden etc


2x AA craaft El12/2 MFA
2x Zeeeeer oude Yahama luidsprekers
2x Bose 802 (kapot)
1x Dynacord P1050
1x Bose versterker type?
2x Soundcraft spirit folio (een met 10 en een met 12 kanalen
10x Microfoons Allerlei soorten maar niks echt professioneels

4x Par 64
4 Beamers met projectie schermen van 1,5m*2m tot 4,5m*6m
2x rare lichttafels
±14 Gewone spots (par 36 ofzo)

----------


## 999333777

geluid:
?x mengpaneelen  (ik geloof 24 kanalen, en powered)
2x mackie SRM 450
2x mackie SWA 1801
4x grote zeck disco boxen (te verglijke met de SWA 1801, maar dan full-range)
4x zeck boxen (te verglijken met behringer topkastjes)
2x de zelfde als hierboven maar dan monitor
2x zeck basoz (te verglijken met behringer basboxen)
2x draadloze mic, en 1x draadloze headset, 1x draadloze dasspeld
?x gewone mic
3x plaatmic

light:
6 x  harting T6   met Par 64  lang 
2x harting T4   Par 64  kort
stuk of 30 pulsar FC's  (1KW)
4x muschroom
9x horizons
6x blacklight tl
1x onbekend 24 kanaals harting kontroller
1x 6 kanaals harting kontraller
2x switsjpak
2x 1,5 kw  stroob
1x grote volgspot
1xdisco bol  (?30cm?)
en un hoop dimmers

Video
4x digi video camera
+/-  5x beamer
heel veel dvd spelers/ branders en computers
1x data-video SE800  video mengpanneel

----------


## rene.derksen

Ik vind het een beetje onzin om de hele video afdeling erbij te zetten, bij ons heeft elke leraar wel een digicam die hij/zij mee kan nemen. We hebben zo rond de 200 computers, denk dat er 4 beamers rond zwerven, elk lokaal heeft ookwel een dvd-speler en branders zijn er ook zat. beamerschermen zijn er ook nog wel 5 ofzo.

----------


## daantje

als ik ff mag reageren. waar ik me aan stoor is dat iedereen er gaat bij zetten hoeveel meter verlengkabel hij op school heeft. moet ik het aantal verloopjes ook nog bij zetten[} :Smile: ]
ik beperk me tot de hoofdzaken

4X profiel 1000W
4X 1KW PC's
6X 500W fresnel
12x500W PC's
5X bouwlampen
2X profiel 400W
sirius licht tafel 24 kanaals
40X g-haken en een heleboel safety's [8D][V]
P.S.
*1x switsjpak*      uh oké

----------


## Thompson

Ik weet alleen *[u]licht</u>* zaken...

 - 2x Movitec MovingHeads
 - BOTEX scanmaster 1216
 - 14 *WERKENDE*  parren ( 6 kapotte ) 
 - Moonflower, Wale, Mozart
 - Volgspot
 - Strobo
 - Pro Fogger
 - en kort : Een heelee hoop verlengsnoeren

Valt wel tegen[:I] maar we mogen voor volgend jaar 900 euro aan nieuwe apparatuur uitgeven [8D]

Gr,
Lukas

----------


## Sikkie

Kleine locatie: 308 leerlingen

Dynacord speakers (weet type niet) 450watt rms
Dynacord Powermate 1600
4 Sennheiser e845
1 afschuwelijk oude condensator
1 Samson C05 condensator
1 draadloze Sennheiser rever-microfoon
en natuurlijk een multi

qua licht hebben we 0,0 maar dat kunnen we altijd lenen van onze hoofdlocatie

verder hangt er ook nog een klein setje in de gymzaal, namelijk een Dynacord 600 + de kleine broertjes van de andere dynacords (volgens mij rond de 250watt rms).

dat was het wel!

Greetz,

Tom

----------


## Percy

> citaat:_Geplaatst door keenoncoolstuff_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				citaat:_Geplaatst door FiëstaLj_
> ...



Volgens mij wel.. Ik herken het het lijstje wel in ieder geval. En ik meen dat FiëstaLj Thijs is. Dus dat zal wel.

Onderhand hebben we het uitgebreid met een tiental parren (65) een paar beamers. Maar meestal huren/ritselen we dingen. Dat is op termijn gewoon goedkoper. De "normale" dingen kunnen we met onze spullen wel draaien. En om nu voor 1 of 2 keer per jaar alles te kopen is een beetje overdreven. Nu zijn we veel flexibeler. 

Het lijstje in het onderstaande topic is dus ook niet wat we normaal hebben. http://licht-geluid.nl/forum/topic.asp?TOPIC_ID=13569

----------


## 999333777

@ rené.D 

ik heb het niet over wat de school en de leraren hebben, maar wat de techniek groep op onze school heeft,  (en volgen mij zijn er niet veel scholen met zo'n video mengpaneel)

----------


## rene.derksen

nee ok, maar dat was eigenlijk meer omdat anderen ook begonnen te noemen welke kabels ze allemaal wel niet hebben, maargoed. Als iedereeen zich bij de hoofdzaken houd is het wat "eerlijker" (en niet van: wij hebben meer dan jij) dan ist ook meteen duidelijker, en als je je teveel aangesproken mocht voelen, sorry daarvoor  :Wink:

----------


## voederbietel

op mijn school hebben we uhh eigenlijk niks (daarom huren ze mij in :Wink: 
maar bij een andere school in apeldoorn (daar werk ik vaak mee(geen technikers op die school)) 
daar hebben ze

geluid:
2 nexo subs en 4 tops(fulrange?!)               (licht is mijn kant dus ga geen moeilijke dingen vragen over geluid)
1 x Allen & Heath ML3300 (in grote flightcase)
een paar draadloze microfoons (senheizer)
en heel veel rand apparatuur (maar nogmaals ik ben van licht maar kweet dat ze veel spul hebben)
alles in een keer nieuw aangeschaft (ik vermoed geld teveel :Big Grin: )

licht:
1x ma licgtcomander 48 (in flightcase)
4x sixbar par 64
12x 1 kw theaterspots (merk?)
2 x profielspots
4x ma digital dimmer
een zooi par 64 short met haak (hangen niet in vastev opstelling)
een zooi zwarte truss
6 x motoren voor het grid 
en nog wat spul zoals kleurenfilters enz.

is leuk om me te werken![8D]

dit zijn de enige foto's die ik kan vinden op internet
http://www.iemkeroos.nl/persheemgaard.htm

----------


## dj coolboy

lijkt mij een knap lijstje

----------


## MSSS

Ik beperk mij tot de hoofdzaken:

Geluid:

2*nexo ps15 ( voor leken: is een top)
1*nexo ls1200 ( volgt tegen kerst een tweede)( voor leken: is een blafkast)
2* JBL eon's ( aktief)
2* camco amps ( model weet ik zo niet, wel vrij nieuw)
1* nexo processor
1* yamaha ov1 96
1*tascam m?? 32 kanaals tafel
1* spirit polio fx 16
lading richtpijpjes,condensator,dynamische mics en clipjes          ( de modellen is teveel typwerk[ :Stick Out Tongue: ])
2* wokkiewokkie speakers
1* fx rackie met troep
1* 32 kanaals multi
1* 16 kanaals multi
Plus bakken vol xlr touwtjes etc

Licht:

2* dimmers 12 kanalen per stuk ( type+merk geen idee ben geen lichtnicht)
1* kleine strand tafel ( voor parren)
1* wat grotere strand tafel ( idem)
18* 1 kw fresnel ( strand, plus barndoors)
6* 1 kw pc
3* 2 kw horizon bakken
6* 1 kw parren
16* 500 watt parren
8* 75 watt parren
16* redheadjes ( t.b.v video)
6* multi's 25 meter
hoopje statieven en overige bekabeling plus achterlijk veel filters.

Rigging:

30 meter prolyte X30d meen ik
wat hoeken etc
8 meter onbekend merk truss
hoopje safety's 
zooitje pinnen ( t.b.v truss)
2* wind up's
inmiddels ook 4*0,5 ton verlinde takels.
hele hoop G-haken en overige rotzooi.

Voeding:

1* paddo 64A in 3*32 uit plus 6* shucko uit
1* paddo 32A in 2*32 uit plus 6* shucko uit
2* 10 meter 64A kabel
4* 20 meter 32A kabel
hele hoop shucko's verleng en euro's
6* voeding ( t.b.v studio camera's en betacam)

Video:

3* ENG camera's sony?? ( waarvan 1 met groothoeklens overige twee met industrial lenzen)met bijbehorende grondplaat
1* betacam
3* studio camera's ( oude modellen)met grondplaat
6* statieven ( t.b.v camera's)
6* accu ( t.b.v ENG cam's)
2* laders (t.b.v ENG cam's)
3* ENG geluid sets( compleet met dooietak en cavia's etc)
4* sqn geluidmixers ( horen bij ENG geluidsets)
1* gare videomixer ( word ander geleend bij klussen)
6* monitors (t.b.v camera's)
3* haspels BNC ( 1*200m 2* 100m)
hele hoop losse bnc touwtjes
2* edit suites ( draait op windhoos)
2*beamers in kist met elektrisch mechanisme om dat ding de lucht in te krijgen en uiteraard ook weer naar beneden.
2* schermen
2* dv recorders
1* video verdeler ( 6* in, per kanaal 6 uit)
1* videowall met 9 schermen
hoopje dvd spelers etc.

Overig:
hele hoop kisten om het zooitje mee te vervoeren

Dit was het grofweg wel.

----------


## SjoerdOptLand

@MSSS: ziet er zeer okee uit, welke school is dit?

----------


## MSSS

Dit is het voormalige dudok college te hilversum ( heet nu:ROC amsterdam gooi&vechtstreek). Ik volg daar een opleiding voor audiovisueel medewerker.

----------


## kokkie

> citaat:_Geplaatst door MSSS_
> 
> Ik beperk mij tot de hoofdzaken:
> 2*nexo ps15 ( voor leken: is een top)



Voor TC'ers: PS15 is een monitor

----------


## MSSS

hehe het is maar net hoe je er tegenaan kijkt.

----------


## Thijsch

Geluid:

5x SM58
3x AKG Richtmicrofoon
1x AKG C1000
2x Behringer B1 (grootmembraam)
1x SM58 Draadloos
2x Sennheiser EW100 handheld
2x Sennheiser EW100 beltpack
1x tafelmicrofoon (welk type was dat ook al weer)

1x Allen&Heith GL2200 24 kanaals
2x QSC RMX850
1x QSC RMX1450
1x M20.06 Soundprocessor
1x EQ (type onbekend)
6x Mach Cm7
2x Mach CW150
2x Mach M-Flex 15"
24 kanaals stageblock/spinner/multikabl
en natuurlijk een shitload aan kabel
+ nog een heleboel oude speakers/versterkers stapels tot aan het plafond :P maar dat weet ik zo uit het hoofd niet. die worden toch alleen voor de carnavalswagen gebruikt

Licht:

1x Maxim M
2x LSC epak 12 Kanaals  2kw
10x MUV-8 breakout
Bijna een kilometer multikabel :P
24x Par64 1kw
2x Par56 360w (?)
2x PC 1kw
4x PC 500w
2x Martin Destroyer
4x minimoon
2x zon wannabescanner hoe heet het ook al weer!
2x Gobowisselaar
3x Discobol
8x blacklight 
3x stroboscoop
1x volgspot op statief 1kw
nog wat pipos/eitjes 

1x Magnum Pro2000
3x kleine rookdozen


+/- 100 Meter Truss in 5 stukken van +/- 20 meter aan het plafond:

2x microtruss 
3x eurotruss
Dit is zo gekomen omdat de microtruss altijd gebruikt werd (los) met feesten ed. Maar toen het nieuwe gebouw kwam, kwam er een vaste installatie, gehangen door fairlight en aangezien zij Eurotruss leverancier zijn, zijn de nieuwe delen van Eurotruss.

de types weet ik niet.

1x Roland V-4 (videomixer)
1x Vaste beamer
1x Vast beamerscherm (6x4 meter)


Dat is de aula en dan is er nog een muziek lokaal met veel microfoons (zou zo niet weten welke) En een opname setje met een Mackie ONYX 1640 via firewire naar een computer.

----------


## MSSS

Dat is ook wel een aardig lijstje, welke school mag dit wezen?

----------


## djprofighter

ik zag techniek op school post dus ik dacht laat ik ook maar ff een lijstje maken van (bc-enschede .nl) ik ben accessor van dat team en de team werkt met volgende spullen:

Licht:
.74 dimmer kringen
-ultralite 24 kringen dmx / anoloog dimmer
-pulsar 12 kringen dimmer (word niet meer gebruikt)
- 2 x 24 dmx digitale dimmer (liteputers)
.Zero88 bull frog (dmx)
.zero88 48 kanaals sirius (anoloog)
.zero88 24 kanaals sirius (anoloog)
.48 par 64 longnose
.24 par 56
.16 theaters
.2 blacklights
.64 meter vierkant truss (56 meter hangt standaart bovenin aula)
.3000 W stroboscoop (dmx)
.450 W rookmachine (dmx)
.Spiegelbol (doorsnee 45 CM)
.6 horizon bakken (zero88)
.4 magnums scans (4 subgobo's , 12 gobo's 2000 W
.1 volgspot op statief 1500 W

Dat was licht wel zo'n beetje (vast wel iets vergeten[ :Embarrassment: )])

Geluid:
.stageblok 24 kanaals
.dateq styxx (discomixer)
.Soundcraft spirit lx7
.8x draadloose sennheiser complete 3000 set (betekend: 6xheadset, 2x handheld)
.1 draadlose set shure (handheld en headset)
.computer ( 1 GB drr; 2,6 GHZ; 120 GB) muziek pc
.american dj mp3 mixer
.carver versterker ZRx3200
.Yamaha versterker 2 x 700 watt
.4 x basskast yamaha sw 118 (500 rms)
.4 x topkast yamaha sw 115 (1000 rms)
.behringer crossover [ :Embarrassment: )]
.digital reservb (echo)
.american audio 48 bands equalizer
.2x cdj 100

volgens mij was dat het zo wel, maar dit alles word bediend door leerlingen van onze school tussen de 14 en 18 jaar..
binnenkort ff post van maken voor foto's

nog opmerkingen?

----------


## Lonnebol

Ik ben lichttechnicus op het Stella Maris College in Meerssen (Limburg). Zit op het VWO.
We hebben ongeveer 1000 leerlingen op de locatie in Meerssen. Zit ook nog wat in Valkenburg.

Ik vindt dat wij een uitgebreide set spullen hebben wat licht betreft.
We hebben een lichtploeg en geluidsploeg, dus over het geluid kan ik niets zeggen, aangezien ik daar nooit mee werk.

-MA lightcommander 24 tot 48 kanaals, DMX
-4 12 kanaals dimmerpacks
-10 1000Watters
-20 500Watters
-4 pipo's
-Boel bouwlampen
-Lichtsnoeren
-Een watereffect lamp (door mij zelf toegevoegd aan de collectie van school)
-Mushroom (ook door mij toegevoegd)
-Binnenkort voeg ik ook nog twee moving heads toe aan de collectie.
En nog wat dingen.
Al met al een mooie collectie zou ik dus zeggen.

----------


## rbiemans

Wij hebben op school:

4* par 56 long
8* par 56 short
6* fresnel(650 watt)
3* pc(600 watt)
2* mushroom
3* 3 meter truss
2* truss statief
1* zero 88 lichtpaneel
1* theather technisch lab 6 kanaals dimmer
2* 4 kanaals dimmer van showtec
1* 6 kanaals dimmer showtec
1* switch pack showtec
1* 500 watt stroboscoop
1* rookmachine
paar bouwlampen voor blinders
en nog veel kabels

Ik zit op een middelbare school met ongeveer 1500 leerlingen meestal word er ook nog wat licht bij gehuurd van een oud leerling. Dan komt er nog bij:
2* par 64 long t4 bar
8* par 56 short
en nog wat andere kleine dingen
6 meter truss 
2 wind up statiefen
1* 3000 watt stroboscoop
2* 1000 watt stroboscoop
1* rookmachine
En nog een paar foto's

----------


## LVS

Nie zeuren jullie, bij mij op school super duur en veel geluidsapp
en licht, hou je vast:
8* CCT minuette Fresnell 650
6 kanaals merkloos dimmerpack (is gister avond doorgebrand)
+ analoge aansturing

----------


## MisturMe

Stedelijk Dalton Lyceum Dordrecht

+/- 1200 ll op onze vestiging er zijn er nog 3 of 4

Geluid:

Midas Venice 240
2x D&B Cl6 fullrange
2x D&B E18 SUB
2x D&B MAX 12 Monitors
5x E PAC-Display versterkers
2x Sennheiser E855
2x Oktava MK 012 N
2x Sennheiser E609
2x Crown PCC 160
6x Shure SM58
8x Sennheiser headset (besteld)
Audient ASP 231 eq
Audient ASP 131 eq
Lexicon MPX 500
Behringer MDX 2200
Sony 5-cd wisselaar
Sony MDS- JE-770 Mini Disc
Nog wat andere microfoons


Licht:

ETC Express 24/48
4x ADB Microrack 12-kanaals 2kW dimmer
8x ADB 1kW PC
6x ADB 1kw Fresnell
12x ADB Multipar-56 350W
6x ADB Profielspot 750W
3x 3 ADB Horizonbak 1kW
Doos met kleurenfilters
Spiegelbol met motor
1x 1kW DMX strobe (besteld)
Een paar bouwlampen


Overige:

Lightbox beamer
Groot afstandsbedienbaar bioscoopscherm
horizondoek (ca. 6x8 meter)
Grid over hele zaal 1,1 x 1,1 meter
Bijna al het licht voorzien van 16A stekkers
800W rookmachine (besteld)

Dit is ons setje (met vast nog wat erbij wat ik ben vergeten.)

----------


## vjcharly

op mijn middelbare school (260 ll) hadden we bijna geen fatsoenlijke dingen.... 6 pc spots voor totaal plaatje bij een musical, met 4 of 5 verschillende filters:s voor de rest gloeilampen van 60 of 80 watt met een kleurtje ervoor om uit te lichten, leuke uitdaging maar je moet toch gewoon fresnels en profiellampen gebruiken.
geluid een kleine mixer van Yamaha 8 of 10 kanaals(type weet ik niet meer)3 mcirofoons van een onbekend slecht merk. Kortom allemaal shit uit het jaar 0 om een musical mee uit te lichten, aan feesten deden we niet. we hadden zelfs geen dimmer voor de lampen dus alles is met verlengsnoeren in een aan en uit schakelaar moeten prikkken

----------


## LVS

> citaat:_Geplaatst door DjJeroen_
> 
> Wat zijn pipo`s? 
> Misschien stomme vraag maar ik heb er nog nooit van gehoord! 
> 
> Groeten Jeroen



PIPO is een verbasterd woord, eigenlijk BIPO (Bifokaal projector) een kleine profielschijnwerper en een dubbel shutter pakket, een scherp en een geribbeld (dingen worden de laaste 10 jaar bijna niet meer gebruikt en gemaakt

LVS

----------


## LVS

> citaat:_Geplaatst door djprofighter_
> 
> ik zag techniek op school post dus ik dacht laat ik ook maar ff een lijstje maken van (bc-enschede .nl) ik ben accessor van dat team en de team werkt met volgende spullen:
> 
> 
> .16 theaters



wat bedoel je met theaters?

LVS

----------


## LVS

O ja, op mijn school zitten +/- 1002 leerlingen

LVS

----------


## LVS

> citaat:_Geplaatst door showband_
> 
> pipo = PIn POsitiespot
> Oud, bol, metaal theaterding. Zijn nog honderden van in gebruik.
> 
> lekker belangrijk!



wanneer heb je dit verzonnen?????
het is nog altijd::::
en ik citeer (uit handboek theaterbelichting):
dit schijnwerper type is bekend onder de naam bifocal schijnwerper,
in het zuits Bifokal projector (BIPO) in het nederlands ver basterd tot het verwarrende begrip PIPO

een beetje literatuur kennis is ook mooi meegenomen

LVS

----------


## lampie_01

*Deltion College Zwolle Grafisch Lyceum*

[u]GELUID</u>
2x Tannoy Top 15/2 Breedbandspeaker
4x Tannoy Sub 12"
1x Tannoy Sublow 2x15"
1x Carver PM1.5A
2x Carver PM1200
1x DPA 2.K.3 Sublow amp
Tannoy TX4 crossovers
Behringer SuperX pro 2310
Midas Verona 240
Midas Venice 160
Benodigde kabels etc
Stage-block 12kanaals
SM58 mics
JTS zendermic
Sennheiser Condensatormic's
CD/MD spelers
DAT-recorders
HD-recorders

[u]LICHT</u>

8x par64 spots 500w
2x mac250 krypton
8x Fresnelspot Strand
4x profielspot strand
2x MA-Dimmer 12x2.3kw
Zero88 Fat Frog
Hoop Eurotruss met stijgstukken, hoeken etc triangle konisch
Zooi kabels

[u]Video</u>

2x Projectiescherm
2x Beamer 1800Ansilumen
1x Beamer 3500Ansilumen
Schouder en statiefcamera's
hoop MacG5 voor bewerken van video

[u]Divers</u>

20 Podiumdelen 1x1m
Haspels, stroomkabels etc etc etc

Vast nog wel iets vergeten, maar dit is t zo ongeveer

----------


## voederbietel

> citaat: Deltion College Zwolle Grafisch Lyceum
> 
> GELUID
> 2x Tannoy Top 15/2 Breedbandspeaker
> 4x Tannoy Sub 12"
> 1x Tannoy Sublow 2x15"
> 1x Carver PM1.5A
> 2x Carver PM1200
> 1x DPA 2.K.3 Sublow amp
> ...



dit is een sound en vision opleiding tog? (ik denk dat we hier bedoelen een "gewone school" waar we geen sound en vision opleiding hebben, en waar er gewone leerlingen van welke opleiding dan ook, het licht/geluid bedienen!) ik zit zelf in arnhem en de apparatuur die van school is is ook niet mis maar dat staat in de stellingen voor als wij het nodig hebben, en niet als vaste opstelling in de aula of wat dan ook!

ik denk dat daar een verschil inzit!

----------


## tommyikke

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Koszmo_
> 
> Hey hey,
> 
> aan het eind van het vorig schooljaar is er een heel groot theater aan de school vastbebouwt (enigiste school in Nederland met zoiets) de school heeft ongeveer 1500 leerlingen gloof ik... ik heb vorig jaar al aardig met de dingen mogen spelen maar volgend jaar word het pas echt feest! []  omdat het jaar nog niet begonnen is weet ik niet uit mijn hoofd wat we allemaal hebben staan
> Even uit mijn hoofd:
> (iets van 8x) sm 58
> 10 (?) x micstands
> midas venice 240
> ...



Enige?? ga jij maar is in Harderwijk kijken[^]

Greetzz Tommyikke

----------


## MSSS

Hehe eentje uit de buurt hoor ik al  :Wink:

----------


## Jason_

hé..
Wij hebben op school :

Geluid:

Master geluid Set : 
4x Ps12 + 2x SW15B + 2x SW18B + 1x Tp1502 + 1x DL1400
Master Dj tool Six
Denon dubbele Cd DN2000 + Denon Dubbele MD Speler
Sennheiser handheld x2 Sennheriser Daspeld x2
4x Sennheiser 845



Licht :

Zero 88 Fatfrog
MA lightcommander 24
MA Micro
Geni Oby 3 (6x)
Mex 150 (4x)
Robe XT-250 Dj scan (4x)
t4 (9x)
theaterspots (8x)
1 Kw spots(2x)
Floods (8x)



2x 14 mtr Truss
4x ASD statievn 4.7 mtr

Gr. Jason

----------


## DJ_matthias

> hé..
> Wij hebben op school :
> 
> Geluid:
> 
> Master geluid Set : 
> 4x Ps12 + 2x SW15B  + 2x SW18B + 1x Tp1502 + 1x DL4000
> Master Dj tool Six
> Denon dubbele Cd DN2000 + Denon Dubbele MD Speler
> ...



die school heeft meer weg van een kleine drive-in  :EEK!: 
waarom hebben ze op mijn school niet zo'n hele lijst aan spul staan :Frown:  :Big Grin:

----------


## daantje

2x 14 mtr Truss  :EEK!:  
zozo flinke trus vriend

----------


## renebiemans

Bijn ons op school hebben we het volgende:

Geluid:
?

Licht:
12 par 56 long
8 par 56 short
6 fresnels
3 pc's
1 profielspot
1 rookmachine
2 muhsrooms
2 windups 
9 meter truss
1 6 kanaals ttl dimmer
4 showtec 4 kanaals dimmer
1 switchpack
1 lichtpaneel zero 88 alcelora
4 blinders
+/- 60 meter krachtstroom kabel
zooi kabels
zooi safety's

Video:
3 losse beamers
4 vaste beamers
1 groot scherm
stuk of 8 schermen

En meestal als er wat te doen is neem ik mijn spul nog mee of word er nog wat bij gehuurd van een oud leerling zoals:
colorchangers, scanners, etc.

----------


## NIVA

> School: 1000 leerlingen (op die locatie alleen dan).
> 
> [u]Licht</u>
> 24x Theather spot (Merk + type weet ik niet)
> 1x B&R 2x12 kanaals lichtsturing (= kapot dus word MA 12/2 gehuurd)
> 2x B&R dimmerpack 6 kanaals
> 
> Verder word er meestal gewoon parren gehuurd of scans...
> 
> DJ Jip



Dimmer is ondertussen vervangen en we hebben allemaal nieuwe lampen. Verder idd regelmatig bijhuren en dan ETCs en soms wat Moving Heads..

----------


## sjoerd1990

geluid

2 keer 1200 watt dynocord versterkers met bijpassende boxen 
datew lmp 7.3 mengpaneel
denon 1800f dubbele cdspeler
paar draad mic's weet het merk niet
1 keer senheiser draadloze handheld
1 keer senheiser draadloze revere
en natuurlijk nodige verloopjes

het geluid word binnenkort vernieuw

licht

20 multiparren
6 pc 1kw
6 freshnel 1 kw
spiegelbol 50cm
1500 w stroboscoop
fal blowstar 
 verder nog wat 500 wat theater spots maar die gebruiken we eigenlijk niet meer

ma lightning touring dimmers 2 keer 12 kanaals 10 ampere

ma lightning 24/6 om de boel aan te sluiten

opzich we leuk setje dacht ik zo
trus in de aulo hangt op 6 meter hoogte dat is wel fijn

----------


## misjel

hier in nieuwegein ook een theater bij onze school

----------


## moderator

Welke school is dat? Anna van Rijn? Oosterlicht?

----------


## S_G

Nou, dan zal ik ook maar even:

Wij hadden op mijn (ex) school de zogenaamde 'Bogerman Bigband'. Hier hadden wij een redelijke licht- & geluidsinstallatie voor:

_Geluid:_

Set 1
1x Mackie 1604 VLZ Pro mixer
2x Soundprojects Master Blaster PM topkasten
2x Soundprojects Master Blaster SP 15 Baskasten
1x Effectenrack met Eq en Galm

Set 2 (studio)

1x Mackie CFX 12 mkll mixer
2x Mackie *SR1521z* actieve luidsprekers
1x Effectenrackje met Galm

Mics en Kabels


4x SM58 Béta
2x 87A Béta
8x SM58
4x AKG C3000
Drumkit van Shure

2 Kabelkisten met mic kabels

_Licht:_

8x 4bar met 4x par64
3x 4bar met 4x theaterspot
4x 6kanaals dimmer liteputter
1x Behringer DMX Controller

Berg Harting
Stapel Truss

----------


## BWSL

Wij hebben op het Trevianum in Sittard een aparte organisatie van een man of 40 die het technische gedeelte van disco's, muziekavonden, enz. doen. Soms word zelfz van zo'n muziek-avond een life-dvd met 3 camera's gemaakt! Voor meer info -> www.kroew.nl 
ook wordt elk jaar bij de carnavalsdisco voor de onderbouw (poetebal) een complete geluidsinstallatie ingehuurd bij Ampco Pro Rent! O.a. verhuurder aan Pinkpop en Idols en andere tv-programma's 
licht hebben ze het meeste zelf en de rest word ook ingehuurd 
beeld hebben ze alle apparatuur zelf
hieronder een apparatuur-lijst van poetebal 2005 



[FONT=Times New Roman]Licht & Effect (Poetebal 2005)[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman]9 x sixbar elk 1kW lampjes[/FONT]

[FONT=Times New Roman]4 x ROBE 250 W msi Movinghead[/FONT]

[FONT=Times New Roman]4 x futurelight 250 W Movinghead[/FONT]

[FONT=Times New Roman]2 x 4 bar 500 W elk puntspots (ADB)[/FONT]

[FONT=Times New Roman]2 x 4 bar 575 W elk par (ADB)[/FONT]

[FONT=Times New Roman]2 x Stroboscoop 3kW elk[/FONT]

[FONT=Times New Roman]2 x sneeuwmachines (showtec)[/FONT]

[FONT=Times New Roman]1 x rookmachine[/FONT]

[FONT=Times New Roman]1 x lichttafel Zero - FatFrog[/FONT]

[FONT=Times New Roman]1 x spiegelbol (40 cm diameter)[/FONT]

[FONT=Times New Roman]3 x prolyte truss (vierkant a 3m)[/FONT]

[FONT=Times New Roman]2 x prolyte truss (driehoek a 2 m)[/FONT]

[FONT=Times New Roman]1 x prolyte truss (driehoek a 3 m)[/FONT]

[FONT=Times New Roman]4 x dimmer (showtec 6 channel 2kw / channel)[/FONT]

[FONT=Times New Roman]1 x switchpack (shwotec)[/FONT]

[FONT=Times New Roman]VEEL kabel......harting als XLR als Shuko's[/FONT]

[FONT=Times New Roman]30x Veiligheids-staalkabelstuk [/FONT]

[FONT=Times New Roman]560 Ballonnen [/FONT]


[FONT=Times New Roman]Interactief Visueel[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman]2 x Beamers [/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman](2000 Ansi lumen (lichtopbrengst) Video-projectors) [/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman]2 x Beam-hangers [/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman]Speciale beamer-ophangingsystemen[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman]150 m XLR-kabel [/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman](Voor video-projectie's en DJ-link) [/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman]1 x std 1,5m diam. Diaprojectiescherm [/FONT]

[FONT=Times New Roman]1 x transparant 3m diam. projectiescherm [/FONT]

[FONT=Times New Roman]2 x Dell Inspiron Laptops [/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman]oa. Voor berichteninvoer [/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman]1 x Vodafone UMTS receiver [/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman]automatische berichtinvoer via SMS [/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman]1 x P4-Sound-2-Vision PC[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman]Real-time beeldgenerator op output van DJ [/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman]1 x Samsung 19" TFT scherm [/FONT]

[FONT=Times New Roman]1 x Panasonic DVD Player [/FONT]

[FONT=Times New Roman]1 x Yamakawah DVD Player [/FONT]

[FONT=Times New Roman]1 x Samsung DVD/VHS Player [/FONT]

[FONT=Times New Roman]1 x Panasonic DVD-RAM Recorder [/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman]Real-time DVD-recorder [/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman]1 x VideoData Ultra Video Pro Mengtafel [/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman]Videomengtafel voor max. 12 inputs met eigen beeldprocessor [/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman]4 x preview monitors (3" TFT) [/FONT]

[FONT=Times New Roman]2 x Sony Handycams [/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman]Life video registratie en t.b.v. post-montage [/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman]1 x Noname 1,2Ghz Wireless Security cam [/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman]Draadloos beeld van de DJ [/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman]3 x Wireless IP-Cams[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman]Real-time live internet-stream op www.kroew.nl [/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman]1 x 8-voudige composite-video multiplier [/FONT]

[FONT=Times New Roman]1 x 4-way video switchbox [/FONT]

[FONT=Times New Roman]4 x composite BNC kabels [/FONT]

[FONT=Times New Roman]10 x SVHS kabels [/FONT]

[FONT=Times New Roman]8 x Cinch kabels [/FONT]

[FONT=Times New Roman]5 x XLR kabels [/FONT]

[FONT=Times New Roman]6 x XLR --> Cinch connectors [/FONT]

[FONT=Times New Roman]1 x 20Mbit internet Uplink[/FONT]

[FONT=Times New Roman]Veel stekkerdozen [/FONT]


[FONT=Times New Roman]Geluid[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman]12 x 18'' JBL Sub / low kasten (zelfbouw)[/FONT]

[FONT=Times New Roman]6 x zelfbouw top kasten (10'' low / mid + 2'' mid / high)[/FONT]

[FONT=Times New Roman]4 x CROWN 3.6kW amps[/FONT]

[FONT=Times New Roman]2 x CROWN 2.4kW amps[/FONT]

[FONT=Times New Roman]2 x xxxx 1.2 KW amps[/FONT]

[FONT=Times New Roman]2 x PA EV systemcontrollers[/FONT]

[FONT=Times New Roman]1 x behringer DX606[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman](Mengpaneel) [/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman]1 Shure Wire-less Microphone [/FONT]

[FONT=Times New Roman]1 Zeck Wire-less Microphone [/FONT]

[FONT=Times New Roman]2 x Pioneer CDJ800[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman](CD-spelers) [/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman]1 x APEX 31 bands stereo EQ[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman][/FONT] 
[FONT=Times New Roman][/FONT] 
[FONT=Times New Roman]verder bij andere gelegenheden: andere lichttafel en veel parren en ander spul[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman]geluid: [/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman]- aantal Shure SM 58's + wireless + ik dacht een AKG  C 1000 S MKIII[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman]- cd-spelers, EQ en ander spul[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman]- 2 Zeck powermixers, 1 Souncraft mengtafel en 1 Behringer UB 802 [/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman]- ik geloof in totaal 8 Zeck tops, 4 subs en 2 monitors + Mackie 2X SRM 450 en 2X SWA 1801 voor verschillende gelegenheden en kleinere disco's[/FONT]

----------


## misjel

@ moderator

het is misschien een beetje laat maar ik zit op het oosterlicht,
ik zal nog een keer vragen naar het licht en geluid wat er allemaal hangt hier

----------


## All-round Sound

Hallo Allemaal,


eindelijk een goede investering van zuur verdiende belasting centen

p.s
behoorlijke lijstjes met app.

m.v.g.
Luke
=========================
sub moet je VOELEN

----------


## lurifax

Nja zal dan ook maar meedoen ofzo  :Wink:  
Ikzelf zit op de Eindhovenseschool Theatertechniek (tegenwoording Podium en evenemententechniek )
Weet alleen zo'n beetje wat we aan licht hebben,hou me niet zo bezig met geluid hehe.

Licht
8 x Profielspot
8 x Par 56 (als ik het goed heb )
8 x Pc
8 x Fresnels
4 x Horizonbakken
4 x Mac Krypton 250
2 x wash 250

Lichttafels:

LSC Maxim
Spark Compulite

Nja dat was het wel zo'n beetje en ja kabels lijkt me voorzich denk ik zo  :Wink:  

Groetjes Joyce

----------


## jurjen_barel

> Nja zal dan ook maar meedoen ofzo  
> Ikzelf zit op de Eindhovenseschool Theatertechniek (tegenwoording Podium en evenemententechniek )
> Weet alleen zo'n beetje wat we aan licht hebben,hou me niet zo bezig met geluid hehe.
> 
> Licht
> 8 x Profielspot
> 8 x Par 56 (als ik het goed heb )
> 8 x Pc
> 8 x Fresnels
> ...



Is dit niet wat weinig voor zo'n school?  :Confused:  
Hoe kijk jij daar zelf tegenaan, Joyce?

----------


## lurifax

Tja.. we hebben volgens mij nog wat dingen,mja zal allemaal wel en tjaa onze opleidining bestaat nog niet zo lang.
Daarbij is dit niet alleen een school voor Theatertechniek en Audiovisueel maar ook erg Grafisch.... mja goed...

We doen wel veel klussen via onze opleiding dus ja... qua geluid weet ik niet alles uit mijn hoofd,hebben wel een mooie geluidsstudio  :Wink:

----------


## lurifax

En tjaa kan meer inderdaad maar goed als ik gewoon leer wat ik hoor te leren en dat het dan ook kan... dan ben ik al tevreden, je kunt niet alles hebben denk ik dan... maar goed

----------


## vasco

Maar tjaaa je kan niet alles hebben?

Ach tjaaa je wil er wel later je brood mee verdienen misschien.

En tjaaa dat deze opleding dan niet genoeg heeft van de spullen die ook in de praktijk draaien omdat het nog maar net bestaat mag de pret niet drukken.

Tjaaa, hoe bedoel je dat mijn vooroordeel over dit soort opleidingen weer eens wordt bevestigd.

Tjemig tjaaa, waarom niet gewoon kiezen voor een echte technische opleiding.

maar goed!

----------


## lurifax

of je zeikt even meteen alles af... tjaa klasgenoten hadden gelijk over dit forum,van het ene naar het andere worden hier dingen afgezeken,of mensen die iets willen leren of wat dan ook,die zoeken zo'n forum op en vragen wat dingen en worden ook even meteen afgezeken,ja sorry hoor zoals ik al eerder zei je kunt niet alles hebben en tja dat sommige mensen zich weer beter voelen dan andere tjaaa dat moeten zij maar lekker zelf weten,maar daar heb ik in ieder geval geen boodschap aan.

----------


## moderator

Euhm, lurifax....Vasco geeft zijn mening, niet meer of minder.
Is juist het fijne van een forum: mensen mogen plaatsen wat ze denken, doen ze volledig op eigen titel, je mag het net zo makkelijk naast je neer leggen als ter harte nemen.

Afplassen van reacties komt voor, meestal met gegronde redenen!

----------


## lurifax

oke daar heb je dan ook wel weer gelijk in, maar als ik soms van die dingen lees hier op andere onderwerpen dan denk ik echt van doe even normaal tegen iedereen... mja ieder voorzich zoals je al zegt  :Smile:

----------


## vasco

Beste Lurifax,

Als eerste, wat ik vaker tegen mensen zeg, is dit niets persoonlijks. Dit is mijn mening over de opleiding die jij volgt waarbij jij verteld waarmee en waarop je het moet leren. Dat je niet alles kunt hebben op een opleiding kan ik mij nog best indenken maar als ze daadwerkelijk alleen maar hebben wat jij opnoemt dan is dit echt allerbelabberst.

Ik voel mij zeker niet beter en er zijn mensen in dit vak waar ik weer van leer en ik die kennis dan ook graag tot mij neem. Ik wil ook niet zeggen dat jij misschien wel eens beter zou kunnen zijn/worden dan ik. Het is ook heel moeilijk om de toon hoe iets bedoeld wordt achter de tekst eruit te halen op een forum.

----------


## Tom van Kameren

> Is dit niet wat weinig voor zo'n school?  
> Hoe kijk jij daar zelf tegenaan, Joyce?



[FONT=Times New Roman]Ik ben ook een leerling van dezelfde school. En zal het beeld wat proberen te verduidelijken. Eventjes terug was het lijstje te zien van wat er bij ons op school aanwezig is op het gebied van licht. Dit is niet zo gek veel, maar waar wordt het voor gebruikt? Puur educatie. Wij doen op onze school nagenoeg geen producties. De spullen die er staan zijn voor uitbreiding van de theorielessen. Laten zien wat je met kleuren kunt doen, icm decor. Lichtrichtingen, plaatjes maken en basic programming. We hebben ook twee buitenschoolse projecten gehad (ook makkelijk om te vermelden joyce). Hiervoor is twee keer door opdrachtgever materiaal ingehuurd. Of het nu gaat om in een kala fabriekshal met weinig budget een mooie voorstelling te maken, of in de aula met veel budget een vette diploma-uitreiking neer te zetten. Dat zijn de praktische opdrachten bij onze school. 
Volgens mij werken de cursisten van het IAB ook niet met veel spullen, dat lijkt me niet nodig om de nodige competenties voor het vak te ontwikkelen, en die leveren volgens mij prima basiscursussen belichten.

[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman]Onze opleiding duurt drie schooljaren. En daarvan is meer dan de helft ingedeeld voor stage. Dit zijn de plekken waar je met veel verschillende spullen gaat leren werken. Veel kijken en initiatief nemen dat je zelf ook eens mag. Het scheelt ontzettend veel als je al een jaar de basistheorie hebt gehad. 

Op onze school wordt verder nog gezeurd over de kwaliteit van de lessen en de hoeveelheid lesuitval. Niemand houdt mensen tegen om dat eens een mixer uit de kast te trekken, er een bak randapparatuur aan te hangen en een microfoon. Schreeuwen, kijken wat een compressor doet. Frequenties wegschuiven en dat soort dingen. Zet een decorstuk op het podium, zet er 10 verschillende lampen op. Maar hoevaak heeft dat iemand gedaan?? Volgens mij draait het in dit vak om initiatief nemen![/FONT]

[FONT=Times New Roman]Maar weer even on-topic. 

Het geluidslijstje van onze school, dat ontbrak nog:[/FONT]

[FONT=Times New Roman]allen & heath mixer, 32 ch.[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman]O1V yamaha digitale mixer[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman]Aantal behringer mixers[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman]Veel microfoons, 5 keer draadloos (ew100) en voor veel instrumenten, drums, gitaar etc.[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman]cd-spelers, numark[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman]md-spelers, sony[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman]equalizers, analizers[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman]gates/comp/lim. Behringer[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman]2 keer sub, 4 topjes dynacord[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman]6 monitoren (2 actief)[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman]2 multi’s 24 / 4[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman]Vergeet ongetwijfeld spullen[/FONT]

[FONT=Times New Roman]Met deze spullen kun je een 24 kanaals band prima mixen in een zaal tot 200/300 man. [/FONT]

[FONT=Times New Roman]Video (niet mijn ding):[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman]1 keer semi-prof sony camera[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman]Verschillende handycams[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman]Beamers en schermen[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman]Videomixers[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman]Veel computers met adobe premiere[/FONT]

[FONT=Times New Roman]Wij hebben prima spullen bij ons op school. En krijgen genoeg mogelijkheden hiermee om onze creativiteit te uiten. Moet de mogelijkheden wel benutten.[/FONT]

[FONT=Times New Roman]Greetz!![/FONT]

[FONT=Times New Roman]Tom Spaan[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman]Leerling theatertechniek, Eindhovense school (in Eindhoven)[/FONT]

----------


## jeroen01

vituscollege bussum:

jamaha mengpaneel
drumset mics
behringer set (4 sub, 4 top) met dubbele versterker
2x akg draadloze mic
2x samson stage 55 draadloze mic
2x beyer dynamic handmic
md-speler, 3x cd speler
8x akg bodypacks
2x multikabel
2x movinhead
4x scanner
16x par56 + filters
4x 650w theaterspots
2x 1000w theaterspots
10x bouwlampen
4x led-spots
1x laser
2x dmx paneel
2x dimmerpacks en dmx converter

en nog veel meer wat ik waarschijnlijk vergeet :Smile: 

groet jeroen

----------


## jah

Nou ik ga ook een poging doen om het materiaal allemala even op te noemen van mijn school namelijk minkema collage in woerden dit is een havo vwo school

geluid:

4* bose 802 + controler
3 draadloze mics van senneiser
2 knoopjes van shenneiser
mixer
cd speler

licht:
fatfrog(momenteel bij rolight storing)
6 robe wash xt250
20 par 64 long
12 multie parren
12 fersnelletjes 500 watt (cct)
6 fersnell 1000 watt(cct
4 pc 500 watt(cct)
4 pc 1000 watt(cct)
48 dimmerkanaalen
4 profieltjes 1000watt
2 profieltjes 500 watt
4 horizonbakken
2 multi dimmers
pc met wysiwyg

beeld

stuk of 6 losse schermen
2 sterke beamers
8 normale beamers

en natuurlijk nog een dozijn kabels, verlopies en andere nodige zaken

edit:
jah op de minkema geven ze nederlands
maar ik heb dislexy
ikwas nog vergeten
een oliecrack
hazer
2 rookmachines

----------


## Harmen

en geven ze op het minkema ook nederlands?

verder leuk lijstje

----------


## pri_snl

Wou dat er meer scholen waren die dat hebben, vooral op dat lichtlijstje wordt ik wel redelijk jaloers, zeker als het van school zelf is.

Dan maar meteen de vragen die in me opkomen:
Hoe vaak per jaar worden deze spullen gebruikt?
En hoeveel leerlingen heeft de school?
Zijn er misschien foto's beschikbaar?

----------


## jah

nou de school bestaat uit twee lokaaties(het is fout gespeld maar hoe wel weet ik niet sorry) deze appartatuur wordt alleen op onze lokaatie gebruikt en op deze lokatie zijn er ongeveer 1600 leerlingen daarvan zijn nu ongeveer 6 technichie en twee leiders. een is normaal toa biologie en de ander werkt normaal als lichtoperator. 
we zijn bezig met geluid uitbreiding maar het probleem is dat we over 2 jaar gaan nieuw bouwen en dan krijgen we misschien een eigen teather en dan wordt het geluid op de zaal gekocht dus daar wordt nog even mee gewacht.
Volgende week gaan we een productie draaien
dat is iedere avond show.
alles wat ik opgenoemt heb is van de school zelf
mics plus geluid zeker 1 keer in de week voor vergadering enzo
de rest zeker 10 keer in een jaar dat we echt een sireurze show hebben.
iedere dingsdag zijn we bezig in ons eigen hok en daar krijgen we ook les.
zie Minkema Licht en Geluid Team!

----------


## w.eckhardt

De Werkplaats, Bilthoven
(VMBO T, Havo, VWO)

Een tijd geleden heb ik hier op het forum al wat rondgevraagd voor ons nieuwe schooltheater. In overleg met een theateradviseur en een licht/geluidbedrijf waar wat oud-leerlingen rondlopen hebben we nu het volgende staan/hangen:

*Geluid:
*Midas Venice 240
(Soundcraft LX7)

6x Nexo PS10
2x Nexo LS500
3x Nexo PS10 TD Processor
(2x EV 15"+2", type onbekend)

7x SM57
6x SM58beta
1x Sennheiser Wireless
1x Sennheiser drumkit
4x AKG condensator (C91?)
4x PRA ... condensator

*Licht:*
Zero88 Jester

24x Par64
(6x Par64)
20x ADA PC 1 kW
(2x ... Fresnel 1kW)
(4x ... Fresnel 500W)

6x ADA Spot 1kW
6x ADA Spot 500W
(3x Nietenhammer 1kW)
(3x Strand 1kW)

Beamer: 3000 Lumen
Aparte pc ingericht voor opnames: 8x line in, 4x line out.
Aparte pc ingericht op DVD afspelen en Powerpoint-presentaties

---

Wat we ermee doen:

Onderbouwmusical
Sinterklaasmusical
Kerstmusical
Jaarslot-musical basisschool
Bovenbouwmusical
Groep 8 musical
Tenminste 10x per jaar een middag voor de basisschool
Tenminste 2x een open podium voor schoolbandjes
Dansvoorstelling
3x Eindoptredens eindexamen Muziek
2x Modeshow Textiel
LAN-party, met finales op 6x4m scherm
2x Schoolfeest Onderbouw
2x Feest Medewerkers (live-band)
1x Congres (Bestaat uit een hele dag DVD's, Powerpoints, optredens en toneel)
Tenminste 3x per jaar een optreden van een extern gezelschap.

Daarnaast word de zaal vrijwel wekelijks gebruikt voor vertonen van films, af en toe een bandje dat in een pauze een optreden verzorgt en voor overig schoolgebruik.

---

Dit werd altijd door alleen maar leerlingen gedaan, maar vanwege de investering in nieuwe apparatuur moest er een eindverantwoordelijke komen. Dat ben ik dus.

Alle voorstellingen ben ik als back-up aanwezig, help ik bij opbouwen, etc. 

Leerlingen schuiven in principe alles zelf. De techniekploeg bestaat op het moment uit 15 leerlingen uit de 1e t/m de 6e klas.

----------


## TimW

Bij ons in de 
parketzaal:
[INDENT]slechte tweedehands luidsrpekers
IMG stage line cd-speler
versterker en 'DJ-menpaneeltje'[/INDENT]in de sporhal (grote sporthal om te sporten)
[INDENT]4 luidsprekers (klein om om te roepen)
casettespeler 
versterker/mixer (4 mic's + 2 stereo)
1 omroepmicrofoon

update: versterker begon te doempen, binnenkort volledig nieuwe installatie[/INDENT]in expressielokaal (vooral dans)
[INDENT]huis-tuin-en-keuken cdspeler, boxen en versterker[/INDENT]in polyvalente zaal (feestzaal)
[INDENT]Behringer Xenyx 502 mengpaneeltje
Pioneer versterker
Pioneer CD-speler
K&M statief
Shure SM58[/INDENT]in de kapel
[INDENT]AParts luidsprekers
omroepversterker
AKG C1000 microfoon[/INDENT]In theaterzaal
[INDENT]Licht
8x ADB PC 650W
8x ADB PC 1000W
6x profiel (500/650W) (hollands model)
12x Thomas par 1000W
4x ADB Cyclorama 1250W
24x 3kw ADB dimmer
ADB 'LSCLighting' Maxim Small (lichttafeltje)

geluid: LGR
Crest-mengtafel CPM-2462 (8 mic, 8mic/stereo; 4groepen; 6aux)
Denon DN4500 cd-speler
2x EW 100 (één hand, één headset (die niemand durft op te zetten wegens te opvallend)
Shure SM 58
statief
3x Crest versterker (weet niet preceis welke)
4x top boxen (2 frontzaal, 2 front balkon)
2x sub
XTA 6DPi installation controller

Sanyo PLC-XP51 beamer

projectiescherm vooraan op podium (elektrisch) (vrij groot)
rood manueel frontdoek (Showtex)
4*2 poten 'in rail'(verschuifbaar) (Showtex)
3friezen (Showtex)
wit achtergrondscherm (Showtex)
zwarte horizon (Showtex)

Trekken:  Stakebrand
1 portaalbrug
3 elektrische trekken
6-tal trekken die vast boven hangen(sommige met fries, andere leeg :Confused: )
4 met rails (waar de poten in zitten)
2 doek-open-en-dicht-ding
1 rail voor wit HZdoek, doek kan naar opzij geschoven worden
[/INDENT]de dansgroep van de school heeft ook nog techniek maar die is natuurlijk niet van de school (school gebruikt die wel)
Enkele gestolen onderdelen van de dansgroep:
2x RCF ART 300 (luidspreker)
IMG StageLine CD160DJ (enkele blauwe cd-speler)
IMG StageLine STA-150 (blwauwe versterker, 400W)
Ik heb hiervan de serienummer, mocht iemand toevallig zoiets tegenkomen.

De groeten

----------


## Funmaker

Neerpelt College? en de naam is?
Heb er ook nog gezeten en heb mijn beentjes gestrekt in hun dansgroep (dikke fun gehad)
En ja ik werk ook voor LGR  :Smile: 
Groetjes 
Ruben

----------


## Poelmans

> Heb er ook nog gezeten en heb mijn beentjes gestrekt in hun dansgroep (dikke fun gehad)



Ha dat had ik willen zien  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## tomv

Ik gok op Tim. Welkom!!

En poelmans, ik heb dat mogen aanschouwen.
Funmaker wel maar 1 keer gezien, maar dat was genoeg.

Die dansgroep komt dan weer regelmatig om m'n werk hun kunsten tentoonstellen. Altijd full-house maar op het podium ook.
Denk dat ik nog ergens foto's heb zitten om dat te laten zien.
130 dansers op podium van ca. 10x10.

Noord-limburg begint zich hier goed te vertegenwoordigen als je het mij vraagt

----------


## Funmaker

sja dan hebt ge dikke pech want volgend jaar stop ik met dansen  :Wink: 
en tom niks tegen mijn dans "kunsten" he  :Stick Out Tongue:  het was voor de dames dat ik er bij zat  :Cool:  :Big Grin: 
2 jongens en 20 dames kunde nie late staan hee  :Wink: 

Mss mijn oud schooltje ook eens vernoemen:
Sint Maria Instituut Neerpelt

6*Theaterspot ADB 0.5KW
Omroepversterker
2*boxen volgens mij van het type Q-max
2*mic vermoedelijk ne beta
mengtaflke 12 kanalen 
ADB lichtsturing

of maw echte bucht en dan voornamelijk het geluid gedeelte...
Licht viel nog ietwat mee... enkel mocht de werkman van school telkens langskomen als ik het licht wou richten *zucht*

----------


## rolanddeg

Toen ik nog geluid voor m'n toenmalige middelbare school deed was er:

Walburg College, Zwijndrecht:

4x Peavey Black Widow 200 watt (15" 1" ofzo) vast in aula
1x Peavey CS800 aangestuurd
2x LEM 150 watt, geen idee meer watvoor type... was ook 15"1"
4x HK Powerworks 150 watt 12"1" monitoren, oud model
1x LEM 2x250 watt versterker (logisch he, maar 2 kanalen voor 4 monitoren... Of als je de LEMs gebruikte als front in een mobiele opstelling kon je helemaal geen monitormix meer maken. Wat heb ik vaak gebedeld om extra versterkers, het laatste jaar nam ik maar altijd 2 QSC's + processor mee)

1x General Electrics mengpaneel, 20 mono 8 stereo 6 aux 4 subs
1x Peavey 2x 15 bands eq
1x Boss SX-700 fx-apparaat
1x Yamaha SPX-500 fx-apparaat
1x Sony cd-speler 2HE
1x Sony md-speler 2HE
1x Sony cd-md combinatie  :Big Grin: 

Gedeelte waar ik wèl trots op was:
2x Sennheiser EM3032 dubbele ontvanger (waar vervolgens 4 klote zenders op zitten...)
2x EW-165 op EW-100 ontvangers
2x EW-172 ofzo op EW-100 ontvangers, tbv druppel-mics
1x EW-172G2 op EW-100 G@ ontvanger, tbv druppel-mic

4x Sennheiser MD421 U-4
2x Sennheiser MD441
2x Sennheiser E855
2x Sennheiser E602 kick mics
4x Shure BG-81 condensatormics

En dan nog een bergje Zeck DI's en héél veel bekabeling... En uiteraard de nodige mic stands. En ohja, niet te vergeten een Korg D-12 multitrackrecorder. Dat was mijn favoriete speeltje, aangezien ik de enige was van de hele school die er mee om kon gaan. En waarschijnlijk ben ik nu nog de enige die dat ding ooit gebruikt heeft...

Licht hadden we niet, aangezien alle voorstellingen in het direct aangebouwde theater gegeven werden. het theater waar ik tegenwoordig werk: theater De Uitstek, Zwijndrecht. En ik kan zonder schaamte zeggen dat we voor een regiotheater èrg goed apparatuur hebben! (Theater de Uitstek)

----------


## TimW

Sint Maria, begin september 2006: ouderavond voor eerstejaartjes

Anderhalf uur voor het begin van de ouderavond merken ze daar op dan hun geluidsinstallatie niet werkt...
Probleem. Hun vaste technische leerkracht is uitermate afwezig en er worden een hele boel ouders verwacht die voor de eerste keer naar de school komen...
Oplossing: we bellen die van het college
Hup, ik word opgehaald, ga kijken op Sint-Maria, zie daar een ongelofelijk antiek ding staan (ja, nog antieker dan het antiekste wa we bij tijl hebbe) met aan de achterkant microfoonaansluitingen die ik nog nooit gezien had (buiten bij TomV in de kelder mss, maar da weet ik nie zeker). Ik schiet een beetje in de lach... 'Ze zijn vandaag komen informatie geven voor een nieuwe installatie' 'Het werd tijd' dacht ik. Hup, ik naar het college, de kleine boxen, mengpaneeltje en véél te zware versterker halen, huphup terug naar SIM en netjes op tijd geluid daar...
Als ze het college nie hadden.......

Groeten aan SintMaria en ik hoop dat de nieuwe installatie is aangekomen!

----------


## TimW

> Toen ik nog geluid voor m'n toenmalige middelbare school deed was er:
> 
> Walburg College, Zwijndrecht:
> 
> 
> 
> Gedeelte waar ik wèl trots op was:
> 2x Sennheiser EM3032 dubbele ontvanger (waar vervolgens 4 klote zenders op zitten...)
> (Theater de Uitstek)



Ik zou ook trots zijn op een EM3032!!! Was dat een muziekschool of een school voor theatertechnici ofzo?
Bij ons is het een gewoon schooltheatertje van een paar keer perjaar iets te doen is...

----------


## tomv

> buiten bij TomV in de kelder mss, maar da weet ik nie zeker



Bij ons in de kelder kan je het zo gek niet bedenken en we vinden het wel.
Alhoewel we de laatste tijd toch al eens de grove borstel erdoor hebben gehaald.

Ik schat dat het DIN-stekkers zijn geweest.
Nog goede examens daar, ik ga m'n verlof inzetten  :Big Grin:

----------


## Funmaker

ge wilt niet weten hoe lang ik heb gezaagd om nieuw materiaal enzo...
Maarja ik kreeg die brol nog aan de gang dus was dat niet nodig :s
maar sja een omroep versterker is inderdaad niet alles  :Smile: 

it really sucked  :Smile: maar ben er nu weg dus niet mijn zorgen nietmeer  :Smile:

----------


## rolanddeg

> Ik zou ook trots zijn op een EM3032!!! Was dat een muziekschool of een school voor theatertechnici ofzo?
> Bij ons is het een gewoon schooltheatertje van een paar keer perjaar iets te doen is...



Nope, gewoon een huis-tuin en keuken middelbare school. Een aantal jaren geleden had Sennheiser een 'omruil-actie' van ontvangers. De oude zenders zijn daarbij ingewisseld en die EM3032 kwamen er voor héél weinig geld voor terug. Wanneer o wanneer houdt Sennheiser nou weer zo'n actie... Ik heb ook nog wel het een en ander in te ruilen  :Embarrassment:

----------


## dj bobo

(edit Bonnefanten college) 

Wij hebben op school sinds een jaar in een studie/presentatie ruimte een nieuwe geluidsinstallatie gekregen: De electro-voice EVID  :Big Grin:  
Deze ruimte was vroeger een kapel (onze school is een oud klooster) en galmt vrij erg. De kapel heeft een erg hoog plafon (± 9 m) en is helemaal van baksteen. Sinds een jaar of acht ligt er vloerbedekking in, en zijn er grodijnen tegen de zijwanden opgehangen om de galm te beperken. 

Er zijn aan beide kanten 4 evid speakers opgehangen tegen zijpilasters aan. Ze zijn in de diepte gelijkmatig verdeeld met een tussenruinte van ± 5 meter. Onder het altaar (dat verbouwd is tot podium) staan twee actieve 12" subs uit de evid serie. De 6.2 evid speakers worden aangestuurd door crown ma amps die achter in de kapel en een kast zijn ingebouwd. In deze kast zit verder een behringer mengpaneel en een dvd speler. Er ligt ook nog een multikabel naar het podium toe voor microfoons. De school heeft verder nog verschillende sennheiser draadloze mic's en 4 Shure sm 58 beta's aangeschaft. Als monitor's worden actieve craaft speakers gebruikt

Al met al klinkt dit set erg goed. Door het verspreiden van de speakers valt de galm nu reuze mee. De set wordt voornamelijk gebruik voor presentaties, luistertoetsen en voor achtergrond muziek. Voor andere dingen is de set te licht. Live muziek valt er mee te doen, al ben je dan wel beperkt in je mogelijkheden... Maar goed, daar was dit set ook niet voor bedoeld

----------


## TimW

Bij ons in de kapel hebben ook eens doeken opgehangen om de galm te beperken :Big Grin: , die waren snel terug weg nadat twee doeken opgefikt (gesmolten) waren, er hing namelijk een 500W breedstralertje onder...
Bij ons in de kapel hebben ze enkele jaren geleden ook de luidsprekers verspreid gehangen, wordt wel enkel gebruitk om de mis te doen :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): .

----------


## homemix25

Wij hebben op het kalsbeek college 2 locaties, waarvna ik de techniek verzorg op de locatie schilderspark.
Het is een niet hele grote school, maar qua techniek is het best netjes
we hebben het volgende:
geluid:
4x onbekende toppen 600 watt peak
2x subs 1200 watt peak
2x phonic 2x600 versterker
phonic paneeltje 10 kanaals dacht ik
spirit 24 kanaals
tannoy tx2
2x skytec 19" cdspeler
10 sennheiser mics
2x tannoy t12 monitoren
Licht:
4 dimmers specs weet ik niet
12 parren
4x 1kw
6 etc
3 profielen waarvan 1 voetballens
skytec 48kanaals paneel
6 pc'tjes die net nieuw zijn maar half uitelkaar vallen

Nog de benodigde kabels, een bak vol met filters en wat andere troep
en 2 stijgers. Er komt dit jaar nog een lab gruppen fp2600 bij voor de subs, omdat met 2 versterkers en 2subs, 4 toppen en 2 monitoren dit niet te doen is.


yoeri

----------


## marciano

Ik heb op het ashram college gezeten en daar doe ik nu het licht voor voorstellingen en feesten

Licht:
- 24 showpech dimmers
- 4x ALP fresnel
- 4x ALP PC
- 4x Strand lighting SL
- 10x Par 64
- 4x fourbar incl dimmer
- 4x Robe Clubspot 300CT
- 2x Robe Colorwash 250AT
- 1x Jands Vista I3
- 1 daslight gold
- showpech showmaster 48

Rigging:
- rond de 30 meter prolyte X30D truss.

----------


## DJ-Jan

foto's zijn altijd welkom....

----------


## homemix25

> Wij hebben op het kalsbeek college 2 locaties, waarvna ik de techniek verzorg op de locatie schilderspark.
> Het is een niet hele grote school, maar qua techniek is het best netjes
> we hebben het volgende:
> geluid:
> 4x onbekende toppen 600 watt peak
> 2x subs 1200 watt peak
> 2x phonic 2x600 versterker
> phonic paneeltje 10 kanaals dacht ik
> spirit 24 kanaals
> ...



even verdere info van onze set: 
de topkasten zijn cv int 152 en de subs zijn cv int 118
de cd-spelers hebben het leven gegeven, vandaar de aanschaf van nieuwe. dit zijn de numark cdn-35 geworden. hele vooruitgang.
Ook hebben wij in alle lokalen beamers hangen en een aantal smartborden en 100en computers en laptops. in de aula hangt ook een beamer met een groot scherm. We hebben de beschicking over een communicatiesysteem bestaand uit een aantal laptops en  een aantal  headsets met  walkitalkie . Het dak loopt schuin naar beneden in een 8hoek. we hebben dan 5 ringen met buizen.
Verder huren wij voor een aantal projecten bij. Een aantal voorbeelden:
Sinterklaas
4x eaw kf 850 toppen
2x eaw sb850 subs
een heel versterkerrack waaronder fp2600 en fp3600
een hele hoop mics. 
2x ateq eq
24 parren
volgspot
Omdat dit in de gymzalen werd gehouden hadden we een grote vierkante truss met electrische takels. 
Popavond:
1x eaw sb 850
4x tannoy t12
1x lab gruppen fp+6000q
2x lab gruppen fp2600
yahama reverb
een eq??
4x mac wash
3x mac spot
1x pearl tiger
1x midas sienna 400(40 kanaals) word leuk :Big Grin: !
Wij gebruiken in de aula altijd onze eigen set er ook bij, voor projecten in de gymzaal nemen we onze parren en panelen mee, de speakers laten we staan.

Yoeri

----------


## LJKEVIN

Sinds eind 2008 beschikken wij in ons nieuwe (opleidings)theater over de volgende apparatuur.

betreft ROC Van Twente te Hengelo.
geluid

2x K&F CA 1515-9 toppen
2x K&F SW 118E Subs
6x K&F Infill speaker(klein)
4x GAE Prostage pas. monitoren
3x Laney actieve monitoren (als spare)
1x Lab Gruppen FP+ 6000Q (monitor amp)
3x QSC Versterkers (type mij zo niet bekend)
4x Klark Teknik DN 370 EQ's
2x TC Electronic fx's
aantal compressor gates.. volgens mij DBX
consoles
1x Yamaha M7CL
1x Midas Venice 32
1x Allen & Heat mixwizzard

Mic's:
Diverse Sennheiser (draadloze) microfoons.
Partij Shure SM58, SM57 en AKG D112 voor kick.
Neumann mic's voor overhead (van leraar zelf)

..::Licht::..
4x Sixbar par 64 zwart 1KW
4x Horizon bak
2x fourlight blinder
+/- 12x Selecon Fresnell
+/- 12x Selecon PC
+/- 12X Selecon Profielspot
bewegend licht
[FONT=Calibri]4x Robe 250 XT Spot[/FONT]
[FONT=Calibri]4x Robe 250 XT Wash[/FONT]
[FONT=Calibri]4x Qmaxz 575 Wash[/FONT]

[FONT=Calibri]1x Volgspot op statief[/FONT]
[FONT=Calibri]4x Zero88 dimmerpacks Spice1210[/FONT]
[FONT=Calibri]Consoles:[/FONT]
[FONT=Calibri]1x GrandMA Ultralight[/FONT]
[FONT=Calibri]1x Zero88 Fat Frog[/FONT]
[FONT=Calibri]1x Zero88 Illusion[/FONT]

[FONT=Calibri]..::Rigging::..[/FONT]
[FONT=Calibri]getakelde Prolyte truss grid. +/- 8x7 meter[/FONT]
[FONT=Calibri]getakelde Prolyte front truss +/- 7 meter[/FONT]
[FONT=Calibri]Takels 6x CM Lodestar 1T[/FONT]
[FONT=Calibri]4x CM Lodestar 0,5T[/FONT]
[FONT=Calibri]1x takelsturing[/FONT]

[FONT=Calibri]effects:[/FONT]
[FONT=Calibri]Antari Z1200 rookmachine (DMX)[/FONT]
[FONT=Calibri]Unique look hazer [/FONT]



[FONT=Calibri]O[/FONT][FONT=Calibri]ngetwijfeld ben ik nog het één en ander vergeten..[/FONT]
[FONT=Calibri]Foto’s volgen nog (indien belangstelling)[/FONT]

----------


## 4AC

> Sinds eind 2008 beschikken wij in ons nieuwe (opleidings)theater over de volgende apparatuur.
> 
> .....
> 
> [FONT=Calibri]O[/FONT][FONT=Calibri]ngetwijfeld ben ik nog het één en ander vergeten..[/FONT]
> [FONT=Calibri]Foto’s volgen nog (indien belangstelling)[/FONT]



Leuk om te weten, danku. Ben op het ROC (heel) af en toe wel eens te vinden, ook tukker? :Stick Out Tongue: 

ps. belangstelling voor foto's hier aanwezig... alvast bedankt.

----------


## LJKEVIN

Aha oke.. jah ben voor 2009 in ieder geval niet in het theater te vinden...
Tukker, tja ik kom uit Nijverdal... :Big Grin: 

Foto's volgen dus binnenkort....

----------


## mvdmeulen

bij ons in het theater op school staat ook een leuk setje

*licht:*
vast grid te bereiken via rolsteiger

4 x ADB ACP 1001 1kW horizon bakken
14 x ADB C101 1 kW pc
8 x ADB F101 1kW fresnell
10 x ETC source 4 parren
6 x ETC Source 4 junior zoom profielen
3 x Selecon Pacific profielen
8 x par 64
4 x Robe Colorspot 575AT 
2x Robe Colorwash 250AT
2 X robe scan (type ben ik even kwijt)
10 x pinspots

1 x Unique hazer

3 x ETC Smartpack dimmers
1 x Avolites Pearl 2008
1 x ETC Express 24/48
1 x Compulite Spark

*Geluid in zaal:*
2 x Sound projects X-act + 1 x active Mackie sub
of een jbl set waarvan ik geen specs van heb aangestuurd via dbx driverack naar 3 x Crown Macrotech 1200

monitors:
4 x Jbl Srx 712M + 2 x Crown Macrotech

Yamaha LS9-16
of
Yamaha o1v96
of
Yamaha o1v
of
Midas Venice 320 + siderack ( DBX eq en gate/compressor +focusrite compressor en 2 tc-electronics galm/effect bakken)
en een sloot microfoons (sm58, sm57B Akg D112 etc)
zenderrackje 8 stuks sennheiser MKE2

en dat zal het zo ongeveer wel zijn
groet 
mark

----------


## LJKEVIN

Zoals eerder vermeld hebben wij een nieuw theater gekregen voor de opleiding "podium en evenemententechniek" van het ROC Van Twente in Hengelo.

*Hieronder wat foto's:*

*Versterkerrack:*
2xQSC/LAB GRUPPEN 4x2500
2xBSS EQ
K&F processor
2x Sennheiser EW100 G2 ontvangers

*Foto's van de 2 dimmerracks:*
(in totaal 4x zero88 Spice dus 48 kringen)




*GrandMA ultralight.(verder nog een zero88 frog aanwezig)*


*Qmaxz 575W movingheads* 
4 stuks aanwezig, verder ook 4x Robe 250XT wash, 
en 4x Robe 250XT spot (niet op foto)


*2x in truss gevlogen K&F top.*


*foto van 2 van de 4 K&F topjes, worden (soms) gebruikt als Infill*


*Yamaha m7cl 48 kanaals mixer incl. multisysteem.*
(verder beschikken we ook over een Midas Venice 24chn, en een mixwizzard)

*onder de klep:*

*stukje multi in case:*


*Overzichtje zaal.*
http://img23.imageshack.us/img23/5900/spotjesingrid.jpg

----------


## 4AC

Sodeju, leuk spul allemaal! Ik heb me laten overtuigen door deze lijst om nog eens naar het ROC te gaan rondsnuffelen.

Alleen... Ben je niet een K&F subje vergeten die zich ergens stiekem aan het verstoppen was? Of is er geen sublaag aanwezig?

----------


## LJKEVIN

Tja in hoever je dat "vergeten" kunt noemen?? :Smile: 
We hebben uiteraard nog veel meer materiaal.

Een grote greep is:

*geluid*
2x K&F Line 212-9(zie foto)
4x K&F K&F CA 106 (infill's zie foto)
2x K&F SW 118E Subs
4x GAE Prostage pas. monitoren
3x Laney actieve monitoren (als spare)
1x Lab Gruppen 10000Q 4x2500W
3x QSC Versterkers (type mij zo niet bekend)
4x Klark Teknik DN 370 EQ's
2x TC Electronic fx's
aantal compressor gates.. volgens mij DBX
consoles
1x Yamaha M7CL
1x Midas Venice 32
1x Allen & Heat mixwizzard

Mic's:
Diverse Sennheiser (draadloze) microfoons.
Partij Shure SM58, SM57 en AKG D112 voor kick.
Neumann mic's voor overhead (van leraar zelf)

..::Licht::..
4x Sixbar par 64 zwart 1KW
4x Horizon bak
2x fourlight blinder
+/- 12x Selecon Fresnell
+/- 12x Selecon PC
+/- 12X Selecon Profielspot
bewegend licht
[FONT=Calibri]4x Robe 250 XT Spot[/FONT]
[FONT=Calibri]4x Robe 250 XT Wash[/FONT]
[FONT=Calibri]4x Qmaxz 575 Wash[/FONT]

[FONT=Calibri]1x Volgspot op statief[/FONT]
[FONT=Calibri]4x Zero88 dimmerpacks Spice1210[/FONT]
[FONT=Calibri]Consoles:[/FONT]
[FONT=Calibri]1x GrandMA Ultralight[/FONT]
[FONT=Calibri]1x Zero88 Fat Frog[/FONT]
[FONT=Calibri]1x Zero88 Illusion[/FONT]

[FONT=Calibri]..::Rigging::..[/FONT]
[FONT=Calibri]getakelde Prolyte truss grid. +/- 8x7 meter[/FONT]
[FONT=Calibri]getakelde Prolyte front truss +/- 7 meter[/FONT]
[FONT=Calibri]Takels 6x CM Lodestar 1T[/FONT]
[FONT=Calibri]4x CM Lodestar 0,5T[/FONT]
[FONT=Calibri]1x takelsturing[/FONT]

[FONT=Calibri]effects:[/FONT]
[FONT=Calibri]Antari Z1200 rookmachine (DMX)[/FONT]
[FONT=Calibri]Unique look hazer [/FONT]

----------


## djspeakertje

carmelcollege, lyceumstraat, zo'n 1300/1400 leerlingen (ikke ook :Wink: )

in onze aula (max. 150/200 man voor optredens van bandjes ed.) staat:

GELUID:

2xKS CW118
2xKS CT212
1xKS CA-4U systeem amp
1x behringer eurorack(weet zo niet welke) voor de monitoren
2xRCF art300 passief (monitoren, oudere versie)
1x lem ....400(weet zo niet wat er op de puntjes moet, 1/2 letters) monitoramp)
2xrcf art 300 actief (weer oude versie) voor de stagepiano en de synthesizer
1xA&H gl2200 24/4 main mixer
1x multikabel systeem

en nog wat spul

daan

----------

